# LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MAJESTICS DFW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR SURE CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 18 2010, 05:26 PM~18346403
> *LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th
> 
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


LA'S HOTTEST HANG EM HIGH WILL BE THERE


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

WESTSIDE C.C LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

NOKTURNAL CC WILL BE IN THE BUILDING!!!


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Homiez Ridez from Portland Oregon will be there for the.first time. Can't wait


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2010, 08:01 AM~18351394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

its gonna be a party all weekend long! I'm at the palace station tower suites. Holla! :yes:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: thats what im talkn bout...............


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

EL RAIDER WILL BE THERE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be out there again :biggrin:


----------



## Outlaw66 (Mar 23, 2009)

AZTEC CREATIONS CC WILL BE OUT THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

thumbsup: 
san jose's finest
majestics
hang em high
westside
nokturnal
homie ridez
estilo
el raider
life's finest 
aztec creations
rollerz only 
keep um coming and yourself to the list :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WORLDWIDE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

GROUPE will be there


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

IMPALAS WILL BE THERE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WILL B N THE HOUSE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Aug 19 2010, 06:09 PM~18356166
> *NEW STYLE WILL B N THE HOUSE
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

got my week booked for vacation and for the show


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO is ready for VEGAS.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

ROLLERZ ONLY COACHELLA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

EVIL THREAT C C WILL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2010, 08:01 AM~18351394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this car is from bakersfield , not nor cal.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

USO will be there..


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

just got my ticket


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: the roll call list looking good.it dont matter where your from its about reppn that lowrider lifestyle.keep postin your clubs and solo riders


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Jus Dip N will b there mos def


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL B DER...... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

CHEVITOS IS THERE AGIN


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

does anybody know if the magestic are having there party at the plaza again this year


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

majestics party


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

TRADITION CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE GOT THE ROOMS BOOKED AND READY TO GO!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT'S RIGHT KEEP REPN.VEGAS SHOW IS OFF THE HOOK. GIRLS,CARS,PARTYS, SHIT ITS VEGAS


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 21 2010, 08:53 AM~18368650
> *:biggrin: THAT'S RIGHT KEEP REPN.VEGAS SHOW IS OFF THE HOOK. GIRLS,CARS,PARTYS, SHIT ITS VEGAS
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Be in vegas friday morning till tuesday night,stayin' @ Bally's,fourth supershow for me,hope kick it with the LUX crew at some point.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Will be there all week reppin $NM$ can't wait!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: just booked the hotel room. now got to do more stuff to the car before the big show


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 21 2010, 01:35 AM~18365644
> *does anybody know if the magestic are having there party at the plaza again this year
> *


Yes sir same time same place. :biggrin:

Majestics K.C. DREAMTEAM will be in the house and at the after hopp. :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

A & M CUSTOMS WILL B N THE HOUSE IN STAY @ THE MONTE CARLO ....


----------



## BLVD BOMBS 48 (Aug 31, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Aug 19 2010, 11:39 PM~18359396
> *this car is from bakersfield , not nor cal.
> *


SIMON PERO NOKTURNAL BAKO TAMBIAN NOR CAL Y LOS ANGELES ECT CHAPTER ESTA EN LA CAS PARA LA SUPER SHOW.
TU SABAS


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

uffin: TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 23 2010, 12:06 AM~18380252
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2010, 05:31 PM~18355894
> *LUXURIOUS WORLDWIDE WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


YUP YUP


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 23 2010, 12:29 PM~18383896
> *:cheesy: :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Aug 23 2010, 03:53 PM~18385059
> *:cheesy: :h5: :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: forget the road trip...we flying to this show! lol


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

* REAL4LIFE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!! *


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 19 2010, 06:14 PM~18355772
> *thumbsup:
> san jose's finest
> majestics
> ...


''STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE''


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 19 2010, 05:14 PM~18355772
> *thumbsup:
> san jose's finest
> majestics
> ...


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Aug 24 2010, 06:32 AM~18391763
> *
> *


*EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE*


----------



## BIGM661 (May 10, 2010)

DELANO MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE 4 SHO!!! 

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## crush68 (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: b tehre


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

look 4 thaT ELCO DOING BIG THANGS [[ AGAIN''EVEN DA AFTER HOP</span>
<span style=\'color:blue\'>DIP'N CAR CLUB 714


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

GLIDE IN Lows is gonna b there wanna hit up tha hop to where is it gonna b


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Aug 20 2010, 04:35 AM~18360104
> *USO will be there..
> *


your damn right we will, deep too :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*YOU KNOW "GOODTIMES CAR CLUB" WILL BE THERE!!! *</span>:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 AUG, 27 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 









[/quote]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 19 2010, 05:14 PM~18355772
> *thumbsup:
> san jose's finest
> majestics
> ...


KOOL AID HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup homies somebody post up where the hop gonna b  :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Aug 25 2010, 04:55 PM~18405549
> *Wuzup homies somebody post up where the hop gonna b    :biggrin:
> *


still tryin to find out huh? :rofl:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup tryna find out Where tha hop gonna b Monday wanna check it out sound like it gonna b a gd 1  :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Aug 25 2010, 08:33 PM~18407607
> *Yup tryna find out Where tha hop gonna b Monday wanna check it out sound like it gonna b a gd 1   :biggrin:
> *


ill be back in LA back at work come monday


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES CC WILL BE IN SIN CITY


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Aug 18 2010, 06:41 PM~18347008
> *LA'S HOTTEST HANG EM HIGH WILL BE THERE
> *


Strictly Ridin will be there !!!!!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Mexican Side C C from Mexicali, Mexico will be at Super Show.


----------



## bmack (Oct 10, 2008)

MAJESTICS L.A WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

The FAMILY will be there :yes:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: THAT'S RIGHT KEEP POSTIN THEM CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS UP.LETS MAKE THIS SHOW OFF THE HOOK AND LET UM KNOW THAT WE AINT LETTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE STOP


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 25 2010, 04:11 PM~18405206
> *KOOL AID HYDRAULICS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BIG M NORTH TEXAS FO SHO


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

IDENTITY CC Phoenix, Arizona will be there


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Will be in Vegas....


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

REALITY C.C PHOENIX WILL BE THERE


----------



## LBRAY (Jan 11, 2007)

latin world cc will be there


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

STRIP TEASE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 PM~18455472
> *STRIP TEASE FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## wieghtismyfriend (Aug 25, 2010)

who cares about this sorry ass show


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Strictly Family will be there like every year.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 09:42 AM~18459955
> *who cares about this sorry ass show
> *


stfu hater


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 1 2010, 04:49 PM~18463336
> *stfu hater
> *


*X2 * :roflmao:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

does anybody know who's going to perform this year???


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

New Image Phx. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84euroclipbrougham_@Sep 6 2010, 12:15 AM~18495826
> *does anybody know who's going to perform this year???
> *


Lady gaga :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2010, 01:09 PM~18498916
> *Lady gaga :wow:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be in da house


----------



## Cultura (Sep 5, 2007)

Are the Spectator tickets sold out??? I couldn't find the link to buy my ticket on the LRM website...

Does anyone know?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Majestic portland will be in the house putting it down at the show and the streets.


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

The Low4Life Family will be in the House


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does any one know if its to late to pre reg cause I havnt


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 6 2010, 05:16 PM~18500051
> *Does any one know if its to late to pre reg cause I havnt
> *



SEPT 20 IS THE DEADLINE



http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...2010GOLOAPP.jpg


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

ROYAL IMAGE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## leo84cutlass (Sep 13, 2007)

IM GOING..WHATS A CHEAP HOTEL TO STAY AT...ANYBODY


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by leo84cutlass_@Sep 6 2010, 06:58 PM~18501359
> *IM GOING..WHATS A CHEAP HOTEL TO STAY AT...ANYBODY
> *


Americas best value inn

Rite next to the tropicana and across the street from mgm grand, and most important its away from shitty downtown vegas. $39 a nite


----------



## lo4showdime (Jan 3, 2008)

LA TUSA C.C. FROM TUCSON, AZ. will be their


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Sep 6 2010, 06:14 PM~18500034
> *The Low4Life Family will be in the House
> *



see you there toyo!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: the dead line to pre reg is sept.20th


----------



## SAMaldito82 (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18501700
> *Americas best value inn
> 
> Rite next to the tropicana and across the street from mgm grand, and most important its away from shitty downtown vegas. $39 a nite
> *


lotsa hookers down there too huh? :biggrin:


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## elsmiley (May 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 6 2010, 05:46 PM~18500645
> *SEPT 20 IS THE DEADLINE
> http://krang.lowridermagazine.com/lowrider...2010GOLOAPP.jpg
> *


good loking out


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

hno: :run: :sprint: :roflmao: :ninja: :machinegun: :roflmao: :x: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

ANY CLUBS THROWING ANY PARTIES ON SAT NIGHT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

OL'SKOOLWAYZ coming out


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Sep 8 2010, 09:46 PM~18521216
> *ANY CLUBS THROWING ANY PARTIES ON SAT NIGHT
> *


I'm sure they'll be a few lowrider pre-parties: majestics, rollerz only, etc. But I'm doin it big at XS that nite :nicoderm:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone got the flyer that had the vegas supershow u get a 3 night room and entrance for 99 dollars, they were giving it out at the goodtimes car show in the i.e


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 7 2010, 07:45 AM~18505176
> *see you there toyo!
> *


Party TIME Big USO


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## JIMMIE_619_RIGG (Apr 15, 2010)

*THEM STREETS C.C. ** IS GONNA B THERE FA SHO REPPIN SAN DIEGO TO THA FULLEST!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 9 2010, 12:57 AM~18522420
> *anyone got the flyer that had the vegas supershow u get a 3 night room and entrance for 99 dollars, they were giving it out at the goodtimes car show in the i.e
> *


That's not a bad deal. Wonder which hotel it is :scrutinize:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: 1 month away you guys ready


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Sep 6 2010, 02:50 PM~18499541
> *LatinWorld will be in da house
> *


where you guys staying at?


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 8 2010, 11:52 PM~18522222
> *I'm sure they'll be a few lowrider pre-parties: majestics, rollerz only, etc. But I'm doin it big at XS that nite :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 9 2010, 07:06 PM~18528544
> *:biggrin: 1 month away you guys ready
> *


:boink:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 8 2010, 10:05 PM~18520695
> *good loking out
> *


 :h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone know do we gotta get tickets in advance, this will be my 1st yr going.
when is it and how much and where to get tickets ?


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Sep 8 2010, 09:46 PM~18521216
> *ANY CLUBS THROWING ANY PARTIES ON SAT NIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

someone answer my question it aint no muthfuccin secret


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

its sunday oct 10th taking car pre reg 50 bucks before sept 20th u get 3 passes just walking in to see show you buy tickets day of 25 bucks per person


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

this is how it was last year you can go in saturday for free look around at all cars and to buy ticktes 30 .The day of the show it was 40


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES
&
TECHNIQUES ARIZONA

WILL BE REPRESENTING MOST DEFENATELY... CANT WAIT.... :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: thats true you can see alot of rides friday and saturday set up


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 10 2010, 05:42 PM~18536277
> *its sunday oct 10th taking car pre reg 50 bucks before sept 20th u get 3 passes just walking in to see show you buy tickets day of 25 bucks per person
> *


thanks sir


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 11 2010, 08:57 AM~18540293
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


I wish I was going just to early for a plane or a car next year for me ......


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 10 2010, 01:53 AM~18531975
> *someone answer my question it aint no muthfuccin secret
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 9 2010, 11:36 PM~18531541
> *anyone know do we gotta get tickets in advance, this will be my 1st yr going.
> when is it and how much and where to get tickets ?
> *


its at cashmanfield center and yes your best bet is to go down to the show on saturday during move-in (all day) up until 6pm and you can buy a bracelet for maybe 5-10bucks cheaper than the day of show..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 21 2010, 05:56 PM~18370864
> *Be in vegas friday morning till tuesday night,stayin' @ Bally's,fourth supershow for me,hope kick it with the LUX crew at some point.
> *


you know it Dave!!!


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

Whats the name of the park where the after hop goes down on monday? is it the one off craig again?


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

FOR OFFICIAL INFO ON SHOW THE NUMBER IS 949-705-3161 THEY CAN HELP WITH ALL YOUR QUESTIONS :thumbsup:


----------



## ryda rio (Sep 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18346403
> *LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th
> 
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


101 RIDERS of EAST PALO ALTO CA. PLR TOWN


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 18 2010, 05:26 PM~18346403
> *LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th
> 
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


WUD UP LOU , YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE . :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: right on i will catch up with you in sin city


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 12 2010, 10:26 AM~18547148
> *:biggrin: right on i will catch up with you in sin city
> *


sound good bro, what day you leaving out there


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

leaving at 3:30 thursday night to get there by noon friday morn.get at me if you guys rollin up u taking any rides?


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 12 2010, 11:07 AM~18547354
> *leaving at 3:30 thursday night to get there by noon friday morn.get at me if you guys rollin up u taking any rides?
> *


YEA WE ARE . 2 ON TRAILERS, ILL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: koo.goodtimes in the house


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

25TH STREET WILL BE THERE...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 11 2010, 07:19 PM~18543428
> *its at cashmanfield center and yes your best bet is to go down to the show on saturday during move-in (all day) up until 6pm and you can buy a bracelet for maybe 5-10bucks cheaper than the day of show..
> *


THANKS BRUH !!!


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

THE BIG BAD 

LA GENTE C.C. FAMILIA 

WILL BE ON!!!! THE HOUSE ALL WEEKEND HOMIES!!!!!!

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah big let them know WHO'S IN THE HOUSE !!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Sep 11 2010, 08:57 AM~18540293
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

:roflmao: :biggrin: :naughty: :boink: :rofl: :angel:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

OUTTA CONTROL WILL BE IN THE HOUSE..


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Its official. Finally booked my room yesterday. There goes the neighborhood!!! hno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Can't wait


----------



## slammedbikes (Nov 7, 2007)

Rollerz Only Valle Imperial moving in Friday night. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18561565
> *24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:boink:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

wheres all the good nightclubs in vegas


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18561565
> *24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy: </span>
> <img src=\'http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k284/Ndrangheta/VegasStrip.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>ur slacking, it's 23 now!! :biggrin: ~m


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 14 2010, 12:28 PM~18564928
> *ur slacking, it's 23 now!!  :biggrin:  ~m
> *


 Depends on when you leave.... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 14 2010, 11:33 AM~18564976
> * Depends on when you leave.... :biggrin:
> *


i thought we leaf the same day?! ~m

...leaf!! lol!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 14 2010, 12:33 AM~18561565
> *idk but i LEAF thur nite! lol 23 DAYS!!! :cheesy:
> 
> D~LOW...I'LL BE DRUNK BY TIME U GET THERE...WAITING FOR ROUND 2!  *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 14 2010, 11:46 AM~18565106
> *idk but i LEAF thur nite! lol 23 DAYS!!!  :cheesy:
> D~LOW...I'LL BE DRUNK BY TIME U GET THERE...WAITING FOR ROUND 2!   </span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>yup yup!! but maybe more like round 23!! ~m


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 14 2010, 01:48 PM~18565126
> *yup yup!! but maybe more like round 23!! ~m
> *


   SHHHH DONT WANT PEOPLE THINKIN I'M A DRUNK! :happysad:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 14 2010, 12:46 PM~18565106
> * SHHHH DONT WANT PEOPLE THINKIN I'M A DRUNK!  :happysad: </span>
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>NO, NEVER THAT....LOL


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/download-1.jpg[/img]]1


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VOSFVOldSchoolNight101.jpg[/img]]2


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 13 2010, 10:33 PM~18561565
> *24 DAYS!!!...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: VEGAS


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hno:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Bring on the buffets!!!!!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 16 2010, 12:08 AM~18580376
> *hno:
> *


When you guys leaving coast?


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

21 days? ~m :run:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

DEVOTIONS WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18578837
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 16 2010, 09:25 AM~18582306
> *21 days? ~m :run:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


Depends on when you leave......lol





22 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:naughty: 





LOL!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:run: :run: count down


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*EVIL THREAT WILL BE THERE*


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

I hope I get in just overnight my per reg :wow: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*21 more days... * :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 16 2010, 10:45 PM~18588578
> *I hope I get in just overnight my per reg :wow:  :uh:
> *


lol that makes 2 of us bro.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 16 2010, 03:08 PM~18584249
> *:naughty:
> LOL!
> *


 :0



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

A FEW MORE WEEKS AWAY AND ITS ON AND POPPIN... HERE WE COME.. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Sep 17 2010, 01:00 AM~18588892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 24 2010, 09:57 PM~18398532
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>YOU KNOW "GOODTIMES CAR CLUB" WILL BE THERE!!! </span>:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 17 2010, 12:36 AM~18588970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIO_B (Apr 2, 2008)

SPIRIT C.C. WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Bring your rubbers...


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Anybody got any extra wrist bands if so pm me


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: whats up duke's .what day you guys rollin out to vegas?


----------



## 00caddy (Aug 1, 2009)

Where can i buy the tickets? I hate waiting in line....


----------



## Az_Chicano_1 (Feb 7, 2010)

NEW IMAGE CC >>>Phoenix Arizona Will be There!!!!


----------



## Cali4Lyf (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Sep 17 2010, 07:09 PM~18594792
> *Anybody got any extra wrist bands if so pm me
> *


Thats what I'm talkin about!! :thumbsup: 


Who else from the Bay AREa NorCal goin?


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Sep 17 2010, 09:21 PM~18595447
> *Thats what I'm talkin about!! :thumbsup:
> Who else from the Bay AREa NorCal goin?
> *


im just book my hotel :biggrin:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: SAN JOSE'S FINEST IN THE HOUSE. KEEP REPN YOUR RIDES,CLUBS,SOLO'S


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

BROWN PERSUASION WILL B OUT DER....PARTYING AND GAMBLING.... :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES L.A. AND TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL BE REPPIN N VEGAS...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Sep 16 2010, 01:06 AM~18581160
> *When you guys leaving coast?
> *


not too sure. check in is friday tho :biggrin:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

*Post*


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Aug 24 2010, 07:57 PM~18398532
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>YOU KNOW "GOODTIMES CAR CLUB" WILL BE THERE!!! </span>:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Heard you guys throwing a party in vegas. Were at? I think you guys know my homie hotwheels.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## draggin_el_70 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

17 more days :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Rollerz Only Corpus Christi, Texas making that road trip. *


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES 818 WILL B THERE


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*OK OK OK... Vegas is right around the corner....


where are the parties for Friday night.....??????

where are the parties for Saturday night .....????????

i know Rollerz always have it jumping....

where are the best buffets.....?????????

THIS IS OUR SUPER BOWL ,OUR WORLD SERIES...!!!!!*


----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

19 MORE DAYS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Sep 17 2010, 09:26 PM~18595491
> *im just book my hotel :biggrin:
> *


where you guys stayin Sharky?


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

we will be in the house


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2010, 07:42 AM~18609814
> *OK OK OK... Vegas is right around the corner....
> where are the parties for Friday night.....??????
> 
> ...


Awww shieeet look who's back in vegas. Hide ya gf's and wives! :wave:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 19 2010, 10:25 AM~18603604
> *17 more days :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


heap 4 me # 20 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

delgado's bike shop we be in the house supplying all the lowrider bike club needs so hit me up or shoot me an email at [email protected] and for those that need parts for there bikes hit me up for parts you need so i dont run out at the show


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2010, 06:42 AM~18609814
> *OK OK OK... Vegas is right around the corner....
> where are the parties for Friday night.....??????
> 
> ...



Best buffets are mandalay bay and the rio.
Ill be partying everywere . Lol....... :run:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

16 more days for me shhhhhhhhhh can fucken wait


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

MAJESTICS WORLD WIDE PARTY AT THE PLAZA AFTER 10


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Damn this show came up to fast! Cant wait though


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

18 DAYS!!!!!!

:wow: :run: :run:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

17 more days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Nooooooooo! My car isn't ready yet I just put a brand new frame on my car and now my car is driving funny lol sorry everybody ima stop time so I can finish my car so I can go


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i will be staying at the plaza this time for sure going to the party!!!!!


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tha 719 will be reppin!


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:sprint: got some chrome back.need to put together not much time left :sprint:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

jus dropped mine off for a quick touchup job on the stripping


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I hit the road 2 weeks from Friday!!!!! :boink: :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 20 2010, 05:34 PM~18613561
> *18 DAYS!!!!!!
> 
> :wow:  :run:  :run:
> ...


 :0


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

I give it 12 hours 'til I'm arrested or detained by authorities Friday for being smashed-out-drunk-faded-blazed-as-shit-smackin'-hookers-rollin.


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Sep 21 2010, 08:44 AM~18620373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'>LMAO!..THATS FUNNY.... :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZachLovely_@Sep 21 2010, 01:23 PM~18623161
> *I give it 12 hours 'til I'm arrested or detained by authorities Friday for being smashed-out-drunk-faded-blazed-as-shit-smackin'-hookers-rollin.
> *


Tell paris hilton and oj I said wut it do!


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shaka64_@Sep 20 2010, 08:56 AM~18610313
> *where you guys stayin Sharky?
> *


At the excalibur :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

going to do some new strips this week yayayayayaya baby


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 20 2010, 01:57 PM~18612735
> *16 more days for me shhhhhhhhhh can fucken wait
> *


WHAT DAY YOU GOING UP THERE


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

2 weeks from today and ill be in vegas. :run:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

hno: i got 15 more day's fo the show :run:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 21 2010, 04:45 PM~18624054
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> :cheesy:    :ninja:  :naughty:
> ...



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/TOGETHER%20CRUISE%20NIGHT%20NEW.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
 SEPT24, 2O10!! STARTS BETWEEN 6 - 6:30!! LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOO ALL CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOO. 

]


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2010, 12:36 PM~18632491
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 I KNOW HUH? LOL


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

hno: its getting closer the count down is on


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

SEE ALL YOU FUCKERS THERE........


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 22 2010, 07:57 PM~18636253
> *SEE ALL YOU FUCKERS THERE........
> *


CAN I GO WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18636253
> *SEE ALL YOU FUCKERS THERE........
> *


:boink:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 22 2010, 06:58 PM~18636265
> *CAN I GO WITH  YOU  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

anyone getting turnd down on pre regs yet


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i still havent got shit


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Sep 22 2010, 10:41 PM~18639490
> *i still havent got shit
> *


ive been waitng for like 2weeks kinda late entry


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 22 2010, 05:58 PM~18636265
> *CAN I GO WITH  YOU  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA, CAN I CLEAN YOUR CAR WHEN I'M OUT THERE? PLEEEEAAAAASE? :cheesy:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 22 2010, 10:57 PM~18638647
> *:uh:
> *


wtf you lookin at fucken joto you jealous its ok you can take a pic by his :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 23 2010, 06:05 AM~18640296
> *HAHA, CAN I CLEAN YOUR CAR WHEN I'M OUT THERE? PLEEEEAAAAASE? :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WILL YOULET SCREWED UP JOTO TAKE A PIC BY YOUR CAR PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 08:03 AM~18641049
> *wtf  you  lookin at  fucken  joto  you jealous its  ok  you can  take  a  pic  by  his  :0
> *


U and neff-u are gonna get it!!!!! :guns:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2010, 10:11 AM~18641573
> *U and neff-u are gonna get it!!!!! :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OK JOTO IM STAYIN AT THE RIO


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 09:29 AM~18641725
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OK JOTO  IM STAYIN AT THE  RIO
> *


Tell big rich he better watch his back tambien :naughty:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

14 more days hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2010, 12:18 PM~18642619
> *Tell big rich he better watch his back tambien :naughty:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

GROUPE LAS VEGAS WILL BE HERE TO THE END'' :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 23 2010, 07:04 AM~18641061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 23 2010, 03:23 PM~18644780
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

BROWN SOCIETY AZ WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 23 2010, 04:43 PM~18644945
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

:wow: 


15 DAYS!!!!!......



:naughty: hno: :run:


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/sc0005fb95.jpg[/img]]OLD SCHOOL]OLD SCHOOL[/URL]


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/VOSFVOldSchoolNight101.jpg[/img]]1http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j84/GONZALES1P/download-1.jpg[/img]]2]OLD SCHOOL[/URL]


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 03:46 PM~18644967
> *:uh:
> *


:twak:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

hey question I sent out my reg form and have not herd anything yet.. am I the only one with this problem.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@Sep 23 2010, 05:48 PM~18645493
> *hey question I sent out my reg form and have not herd anything yet.. am I the only one with this problem.
> *


DEADLINE WAS 3DAYS AGO YOU SHOULD HERE SUMTHING BY NEXT WEEK


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 04:59 PM~18645570
> *DEADLINE  WAS 3DAYS AGO  YOU SHOULD  HERE  SUMTHING  BY  NEXT WEEK
> *


good looking


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Sep 23 2010, 03:59 PM~18645570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU JUST CALL SMILEY "GOOD LOOKING"? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 23 2010, 07:45 PM~18646582
> *DID YOU JUST CALL SMILEY "GOOD LOOKING"?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


awwwwwwwwwwwwww thx :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Sep 23 2010, 06:32 PM~18647083
> *awwwwwwwwwwwwww  thx  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU A FOOL BIG DOG, SEE YOU IN VEGAS MAN......


----------



## Loco68 (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2 83s_@Sep 23 2010, 03:44 PM~18644953
> *BROWN SOCIETY AZ WILL BE  THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND CENTRAL VALLEY!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

got a transporter need 3 more cars will be leaving out of antioch ca on thursday if interstead hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Sep 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18595447
> *Thats what I'm talkin about!! :thumbsup:
> Who else from the Bay AREa NorCal goin?
> *


Parliament cc well be at the excalibur :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

FEW MORE DAYS LEFT, CAN WAIT


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 24 2010, 07:27 AM~18650515
> *FEW MORE DAYS LEFT, CAN WAIT
> *


X2


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

Im all ready here were are yollz at Cadillac Sak We goin to tear Vegas Up Bro ! 702Platinum Motors.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Sep 24 2010, 03:16 AM~18649973
> *Parliament cc well be at the excalibur :biggrin:
> *


ditto


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone just planning to kickit/party in the pools? Ill be in the PH Towers and dont want to be the only bald headed trouble maker looking ganster there. :roflmao: 13 more days and im there. hno: :run:


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin: anyone have advice on what to wrap a car with so it does not get dirty for road trip to vegas i will be taken trailer


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Sep 24 2010, 01:56 PM~18653300
> *Anyone just planning to kickit/party in the pools? Ill be in the PH Towers and dont want to be the only bald headed trouble maker looking ganster there. :roflmao: 13 more days and im there.  hno:  :run:
> *


Rentathug.com


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 24 2010, 02:45 PM~18654054
> *Rentathug.com
> *



:boink: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :buttkick: :420:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Sep 24 2010, 04:05 PM~18654203
> *:boink:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :buttkick:  :420:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Bigtimers CC will be down there friday night to monday reppin the 604


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stairman_@Sep 24 2010, 03:31 PM~18653957
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

hno:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18653899
> *:biggrin: anyone have advice on what to wrap a car with so it does not get dirty for road trip to vegas i will be taken trailer
> *


ITS GONA GET DIRTY BUT THERE WILL BE GUYS THERE TO WASH IT IN THE PARKING LOT BEFORE THE SHOW;;HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 24 2010, 03:23 PM~18653899
> *:biggrin: anyone have advice on what to wrap a car with so it does not get dirty for road trip to vegas i will be taken trailer
> *


ITS GONA GET DIRTY BUT THERE WILL BE GUYS THERE TO WASH IT IN THE PARKING LOT BEFORE THE SHOW;;HOMIE


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@Aug 19 2010, 08:01 AM~18351394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIDE!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

LasVegasSuperShow 2009

This is what you can expect out there from Aztecas!!





















.








.









The Girls

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.









.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.









Behind The Scenes
.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.
Members









.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 25 2010, 10:36 AM~18659034
> *ITS  GONA GET DIRTY BUT THERE WILL BE GUYS THERE TO WASH IT IN THE PARKING LOT BEFORE THE SHOW;;HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT ON HOMIES.THANKS FOR INFO .SEE ALL U GUYS IN 14 DAYS


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

At what ages do kids have to pay for the vegas car show?


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

anyone got there confirmation yet :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

This year I will be going.  It's been over 4 years since the last time I have went. :biggrin: :0


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## 74'Glasshouse (Jan 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 25 2010, 05:22 PM~18661063
> *At what ages do kids have to pay for the vegas car show?
> *


12 and under are free.thats how its been in the past homie..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

hno: hno: hno: hno:




*12 DAYS!!!!!*


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

FUCK I GOT MY CHECK BACK IN THE MAIL SAID TO LATE OR FULL THATS SOME SHIT I SENT IT BEFORE THE DEAD LINE..


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

LEALBROS WIL BE THERE


----------



## dads86regal (Jan 29, 2009)

IDENTITY C.C. will be there!!! The big AZ..................


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn man does anybody have hook up on 1558013 tires if so call me 760 596 2493 D I'm tryna make it to the show


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB (Jun 28, 2010)

*
L.A. TIMES.CAR.CLUB. WILL BE ATTENDING!*


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

GROUPE CC LAS VEGAS ' ARIZONA ' SAN DIEGO' E. LOS' BKR'AND ALL THE GROUPE BROTHAS WILL BE AT THE SHOW  :thumbsup: :worship: :h5:


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

WATTSS UP GHETTO BLUES


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

TTT for Vegas ... See you all next week :biggrin:


----------



## THE HOMEBOY MAD (Aug 21, 2008)

Please help spread the word and help fundraise for our young Raza behind walls! Heart of Chaos Juvinile Hall Art Program is a great Non-Profit that has allowed the power of Art to uplift our incarcerated youth and guide them in a different direction! Please mass email, facebook, myspace, radio, layitlow.com this flyer for La Causa! Shaooooh! Gracias!

THE SOULERO'S BALLROOM REVUE
PD Soundz - Streetlow Magazine - South First Billiards Presents

Streetlow Arte “On The Outside Looking In”
Prison Art Exhibit Concert & Costume Party
(Heart Of Chaos Juvenile Hall Art Program Fundraiser)

Hosted By: The Homeboy Mad & Dee Lady

Sat. Oct. 9
5:00pm-1:00am

South First Billiards
420 South 1st St.
San Jo, Ca 95112

Enjoy an uplifting Art & Photo exhibit featuring arte from prison, incarcerated youth, local Chicano artists & photographers

Spinning Rare Soul 45's
Moses & The 10 Commandments of Soul

Dino Aponte Sings "Maybe So, Maybe No"

Joe Baby Performs “For The Gente”

Brother Ig Performs “In The Rain”

Performing Gospel SOUL
Amazing Grace

$15 Cover Charge (Fundraiser)
Car Clubs w/5 Members SAVE $20
Dressed in Costume SAVE $5

Costume Party w/PRIZES given to the best dressed Lowriders, Zoot Suiters, Rockabilly’s & Pin Ups
Sponsored by Greenspan's Original Clothing Store

Prison Art
Firme Oldies
Gospel Soul
Chicano Rap
Costume Party
Prize Giveaways
Pool Tables

Featuring Arte & Photography from

Streetlow Arte
The Beat Within
Heart Of Chaos
Greg Carrillo
Miguel Machuca
Jose Martinez
Frank Torres
Isela Garcia
Mike Lopez
Richard “Gypsy” Fernandez
King 157
Pistolero Viejo
Abraham Ortega
Roberto Cervantez
Drew Hunid
Zeta

Contact info: (408) 449-1566
[email protected]
facebook.com/thehomeboymad
myspace.com/thehomeboymad

No Set Tripping - No Bad Attitudes - God Loves You


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

hno: 9days left.everybody ready?lets do this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Sep 28 2010, 05:30 PM~18685527
> *hno: 9days left.everybody ready?lets do this!!!!!!!!!
> *


nope still dont have any idea for my display :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Azteca CC Chicago wiil be flying down to vegas for the show


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Sep 28 2010, 12:42 AM~18679475
> *GROUPE CC LAS VEGAS ' ARIZONA ' SAN DIEGO' E. LOS' BKR'AND ALL THE GROUPE BROTHAS WILL BE AT THE SHOW    :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll be there just so I can sock screwed up loco in the chest


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Sep 25 2010, 04:47 PM~18660839
> *LasVegasSuperShow 2009
> 
> This is what you can expect out there from Aztecas!!
> ...


looks good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

NEXT STOP VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO in the house


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Sep 26 2010, 11:06 AM~18664639
> *anyone got there confirmation yet  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I GOT MY OUTDOORS CONFIRMATION!! :biggrin:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Strictly Ridin Car Club presents ' Clubbin n Vegas...... @ Club Red Label! 332 W. Sahara. Oct 8th from 9pm til 2am.... 5$ entry wit club shirts. 10$ entry wit out. Super Show weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you 2 our Las Vegas Chapter 4 makin this event possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All are Welcome!!!!!


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Sep 29 2010, 05:25 AM~18690823
> *I'll be there just so I can sock screwed up loco in the chest
> *


 :0


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

One week left. hno: :run:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Sep 29 2010, 09:54 AM~18692543
> *Strictly Ridin Car Club presents ' Clubbin n Vegas...... @ Club Red Label! 332 W. Sahara. Oct 8th from 9pm til 2am.... 5$ entry wit club shirts. 10$ entry wit out. Super Show weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you 2 our Las Vegas Chapter 4 makin this event possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





Ill be there. Fuxx these other clubs that don't let you come in with colors. :cheesy:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

Dress how u live homie! Not ah problem. C u there!!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 27 2010, 04:29 PM~18675393
> *Damn man does anybody have hook up on 1558013 tires if so call me 760 596 2493 D I'm tryna make it to the show
> *


pepboys some stores still have them or pm this guy

pauls 1967	Re:13'', Jun 12 2010, 09:06 AM



PAUL 


Group: Members
Posts: 5,369
Member No.: 63,704
Joined: Apr 2008


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Sep 29 2010, 10:29 AM~18692736
> *Dress how u live homie! Not ah problem. C u there!!!!
> *



:biggrin: ....Ill be at vodoo lounge that day and will head over there after.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

flying out of Detroit.. Yea boy Vegas here we come


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Dam a few more days left,dam im not ready


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:yes: got confirmation today.SAN JOSE'S FINEST CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE.see u guys in vegas


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

I found out LIFESTYLE car club will be there. Dam i need to get the weekend off to go see what they are busting out.


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

THIS FRIDAY 10/1/10 LETS ALL HANG OUT & HAVE A GOOD TIME!! HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT. THANK YOU


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Sep 29 2010, 03:04 PM~18693979
> *:biggrin: ....Ill be at vodoo lounge that day and will head over there after.
> *


 :0 
Where is this located???


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Sep 27 2010, 04:29 PM~18675393
> *Damn man does anybody have hook up on 1558013 tires if so call me 760 596 2493 D I'm tryna make it to the show
> *


this size is getting hard to get, pep boys discontinued the tires but i found them for $45 installed in Leon tires&wheels 8431 s. main st. los angeles,ca 90003 323-751-5066


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

just got my confirmation today ya baby in the house lets do the dam thang,can wait to three down vegas blv.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 24 2010, 02:27 PM~18653073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :run: :sprint:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

i just got my confirmation today STRIP TEASE will b







e there (ROLLERZ ONLY)


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

westside c.c will be there see yall at the show or dippin


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18696483
> *:0
> Where is this located???
> *


Rio


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Lowrider Tour 2010
Las Vegas, NV

Cashman Center
850 Las Vegas Boulevard North
Las Vegas, NV 89101

Sunday, October 10, 2010
11:00 AM to 5:00 PM

SAVE TIME AT THE GATE!

Online Tickets are $40.00 (Ages 11 & Older)
Children under 11 are admitted free with Adult
A $2.00 Service fee will be charge per ticket

You must have a printer ready to print your tickets.
An email confirmation will be sent after your order is complete.

Your email confirmation provides support options and additional information about the show.


General Admission (Ages 11 & Older) - $40.00


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

Got my confirmation :biggrin: at this time in 7 days I be on my way :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

5 more days an were gone.
Leaving san jo hopfuly early 
Thursday moring. vegas baby


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn I can't wait to hit da strip and act a fool lol like we did laz year lol ill see all you guys out there


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

six more days for Vegas Rollerz


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

my frist time to this supper show with my car hno: hno:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

FRIDAY IS GOING TO BE A LONG DAY, WELL WORTH IT THOUGH. VEGAS HERE WE COME AGAIN!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

*TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT*


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

vegas here we come EVIL BABE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Oct 2 2010, 10:22 PM~18722041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Fri
Oct 8


Sunny

82°
59°

0%



82°F

Sat
Oct 9


Sunny

85°
62°

0%



85°F

Sun
Oct 10


Sunny

86°
64°

0%



86°F

Weather is looken good


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: right on.gona be nice.thanks for weather up date


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

You ready Plank? :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

3 more days an awake up


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

where the parties at...????
and i'm not paying crazy cash to get in those places...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

WHERE IS MAYHEM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 02:37 PM~18725054
> *where the parties at...????
> and i'm not paying crazy cash to get in those places...
> *


Getting into xs on sat is gonna cost me $50 :burn:
But worth every penny. Gotta splurge when in vegas :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

i cant wait


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

We will be at same spot we have been for last 5 years, come by and check our booth.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Im out , heading out to Vegas today , To Everybody That Is Going To Las Vegas , May You ALL Have A Safe Trip And A Safe Trip Back Home*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 4 2010, 09:20 AM~18731312
> *Im out , heading out to Vegas today , To Everybody That Is Going To Las Vegas , May You ALL Have A Safe Trip And A Safe Trip Back Home
> 
> 
> ...


damn leaving early, have a safe trip and good luck


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 3 2010, 05:29 PM~18725898
> *Getting into xs on sat is gonna cost me $50 :burn:
> But worth every penny. Gotta splurge when in vegas :nicoderm: :boink:
> *


EAT AT BOTERO REST. U GET IN FOR FREE DOGGY IS NEXT TO XS N IS PART OF XS TOO.
:thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Oct 4 2010, 09:58 AM~18731657
> *EAT AT BOTERO REST. U GET IN FOR FREE DOGGY IS NEXT TO XS N IS PART OF XS TOO.
> :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


good to know


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

Anybody have an extra room???


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

does any one have a pre reg they wanna sale hit me up kurt 6613309899 gracias


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pillo 84 regal_@Oct 4 2010, 10:58 AM~18731657
> *EAT AT BOTERO REST. U GET IN FOR FREE DOGGY IS NEXT TO XS N IS PART OF XS TOO.
> :thumbsup:  :yessad:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HUSTLERHUSTLER1 (Oct 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Oct 3 2010, 09:41 PM~18728237
> *We will be at same spot we have been for last 5 years, come by and check our booth.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HUSTLERHUSTLER1 (Oct 4, 2010)

SEE ALL THE HOMIES OUT THEIR!!TAKEING OFF WED!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE AN EXTRA BRACELET FOR SALE


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

hope every one has a good time whent to my first vegas show last year and it's speechless flew in from florida and had a great time  TTT


----------



## the natural (Apr 19, 2009)

:wave:
vegas baby ...drastic c.c ...first time for me im open! see you soon!


----------



## CHULO'S GIRL (Jun 11, 2010)

CNT WAIT!!!!!! LUV U CHULO


----------



## supnatural (Sep 30, 2010)

this will b a great show me and the fellas flying out thursday :biggrin: is there a hop after the show ?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Oct 4 2010, 07:20 PM~18734640
> *:wave:
> vegas baby ...drastic c.c ...first time for me im open! see you soon!
> *


your fucked.....!!!!!
*you will never be the same.....*


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 17 2010, 01:00 AM~18588892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HELL YA HOMIE ITS GUNA BE A PARTY.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Oct 4 2010, 11:20 AM~18731312
> *Im out , heading out to Vegas today , To Everybody That Is Going To Las Vegas , May You ALL Have A Safe Trip And A Safe Trip Back Home
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 LUCKY :angry: I CANT LEAVE TILL THURS.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18737650
> *your fucked.....!!!!!
> you will never be the same.....
> *


WE GOT A CPL 1ST TIMERS TO :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW WE GUNA BAPTIZE THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 4 2010, 09:53 PM~18737650
> *your fucked.....!!!!!
> you will never be the same.....
> *


:rofl:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 
2 Members: screwed up loco, THUGG PASSION 2

:boink:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 4 2010, 10:15 PM~18737969
> *WE GOT A CPL 1ST TIMERS TO  :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW WE GUNA BAPTIZE THEM. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 4 2010, 11:34 PM~18738125
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 4 2010, 10:34 PM~18738125
> * :boink:
> *


:burn:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

hno: Two days!!!!....Wishing everyone a safe trip to and fro...

:cheesy:  :wow: :h5: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## SNOOPERO (Oct 26, 2009)

will be there


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Will be there!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

BROWN SOCIETY CALI AND AZ WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18738222
> *:burn:
> *


 :wow: :nono:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

where are the partys going to be at?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 5 2010, 01:16 AM~18738792
> *:wow:  :nono:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 01:42 AM~18738839
> *where are the partys going to be at?
> *


rollerz only stratoshpere


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES 818 RIDERS COMING THREE AND A BIKE DEEP :biggrin:


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

any one saling a super show pre reg  3313309899


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

I NEED A PRE REG ALSO PM ME


----------



## MR. 79 FLH (Apr 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 19 2010, 05:31 PM~18355894
> *LUXURIOUS WORLDWIDE WILL BE THERE!!!
> *


yup yup, deep too.... :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

i got a prereg for indoors that one of our members isnt going to use but not sure how to make it work to trasfer it to someone else


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Everyone have a safe trip. *Classic Oldies* in the house


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 5 2010, 01:28 PM~18742269
> *i got a prereg for indoors that one of our members isnt going to use but not sure how to make it work to trasfer it to someone else
> *


PM ME BRO WE CAN MAKE IT WORK


----------



## Ikey Turner (Sep 10, 2009)

(408) 920-0997 Office
(408) 993-9285 Fax

Email:
[email protected]

Website:
www.streetlowmagazine.com

Social Networks
www.myspace.com/streetlow_magazine
www.twitter.com/streetlow
www.facebook.com/streetlow
www.youtube.com/streetlowmagazinetv


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have 2 lowrider tickets any one interested let me know my girl is selling them


----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:biggrin:EVERYONE GOING TO VEGAS.SEE YOU ALL THERE.BE SAFE AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP .LEAVING IN 2 DAYS.FUCKIN A ITS VEGAS GET THE SWIRV ON :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 4 2010, 11:44 PM~18738221
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ikey Turner_@Oct 5 2010, 04:24 PM~18744239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :wow:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18744544
> *:biggrin:EVERYONE GOING TO VEGAS.SEE YOU ALL THERE.BE SAFE AND HAVE A SAFE TRIP .LEAVING IN 2 DAYS.FUCKIN A ITS VEGAS GET THE SWIRV ON :boink:  :boink:  :run:
> *


this will be most of us come sunday morning :barf:

:rofl:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18346403
> *LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th
> 
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


TOKER1 Will b in the house ! My first time hello exited bouncing sat after work VEGAS HERE I COME!


----------



## 702s10owner (Oct 1, 2010)

reppin us army going home for the show see you there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone else have a party going on sat night :wow:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 5 2010, 02:28 PM~18742269
> *i got a prereg for indoors that one of our members isnt going to use but not sure how to make it work to trasfer it to someone else
> *


PM ME A NUMBER HOMIE I WILL TAKE IT FOR ONE MY HOMIES. THANX IN ADVANCE


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

One more day for me :run:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Oct 5 2010, 06:01 AM~18739332
> *:rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## obsession63 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Oct 5 2010, 08:24 PM~18744243
> *I have 2 lowrider tickets any one interested let me know my girl is selling them
> *


pm me bro i got u be there on friday


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Oct 4 2010, 11:02 AM~18731681
> *Anybody have an extra room???
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

one more day, gone in the moring turs.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 6 2010, 08:04 AM~18749339
> *one more day, gone in the moring turs.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## slabrider93 (Nov 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2010, 07:28 AM~18739407
> *rollerz only stratoshpere
> *


 :thumbsup: YES SIR.........


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

The *RIDERS OF THE STORM *will be there....


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Oct 5 2010, 01:28 PM~18742269
> *i got a prereg for indoors that one of our members isnt going to use but not sure how to make it work to trasfer it to someone else
> *


THANKS RALPH FOR THE REGISTRATION ILL MEET U ON FRIDAY (GRACIAS)HOMIE


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Where are the drunk mother fuckers kicking it at???


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Members64_@Oct 6 2010, 07:23 AM~18749427
> *THANKS RALPH FOR THE REGISTRATION ILL MEET U ON FRIDAY (GRACIAS)HOMIE
> *


no problem bro ill see you there


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ZachLovely (Nov 2, 2007)

Be there Thursday night...


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2010, 06:28 AM~18739407
> *rollerz only stratoshpere
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LILSPEEDY1 (Aug 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by d-boy 84_@Oct 5 2010, 05:24 PM~18744243
> *I have 2 lowrider tickets any one interested let me know my girl is selling them
> *



for how much???? are they real??


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 6 2010, 06:04 AM~18749339
> *one more day, gone in the moring turs.
> *


Me to. :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

waiting for the UPS delivery then im out :biggrin:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

anybody got any extra tickets for spectators pm me.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 6 2010, 01:39 PM~18752236
> *The all new Design done by LFDY Graffix and hellion industries s-5xl*


----------



## Gabe61 (Feb 14, 2006)

are they going to be selling any wristbands on sat.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Might not be able to go :tear: money is alil short well I get paid 2morrow hopefully it will work out lol I hope we can roll lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redwhite_62_@Oct 6 2010, 02:05 PM~18752417
> *anybody got any extra tickets for spectators pm me.
> *


I got one extra writsband for 30$ .save 10$ I be there friday


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Hommie big fish is the best lowrider dvd hands down fucc tha rest lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Everybody who takin the 15 north if you driving or got show cars you might run into ran coming up the cajon pass and into the high desert victorville/barstow it was sprinkling eariler lol


----------



## SANDALWOODCG (Aug 11, 2009)

IF YOUR COMING THRU AZ.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

I HAVE 1 INDOOR BIKE SPOT FOR SALE FOR THE SUPER SHOW FOR 40 BUCKS NO WRIST BANDS CUZ IM GOING TO LOOK ON SUNDAY GET AT ME ASAP 626-384-1917 TEXT ME :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 02:37 PM~18725054
> *where the parties at...????
> and i'm not paying crazy cash to get in those places...
> *


Strictly Ridin Party @ 332 w. sahara. Club Red Label. Fri 9pm until..........


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Oct 6 2010, 06:29 PM~18754660
> *Strictly Ridin Party @ 332 w. sahara. Club Red Label. Fri 9pm until..........
> *


5$ wit club shirt. 10$ wit out.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Oct 6 2010, 03:05 PM~18752993
> *are they going to be selling any wristbands on sat.
> *


x2


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gabe61_@Oct 6 2010, 04:05 PM~18752993
> *are they going to be selling any wristbands on sat.
> *


they sell wristbands on sat for 25.00


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755771
> *they sell  wristbands on sat for 25.00
> *


----------



## gordobig818 (Aug 27, 2009)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE CITY OF SIN


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

Thu
Oct 7


Partly Cloudy

76°
56°

20%



76°F

Fri
Oct 8


Sunny

79°
62°

0%



79°F

Sat
Oct 9


Sunny

85°
65°

0%



85°F

Sun
Oct 10


Sunny

88°
67°

0%



88°F

Mon
Oct 11


Sunny

89°
58°

0%


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

Ultimate will be there dressed in BLACk


----------



## crooks808 (Jan 13, 2009)

Where in vegas they selling the $25 wristbands at??? How much is entrance for kids?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 6 2010, 08:11 PM~18755771
> *they sell  wristbands on sat for 25.00
> *


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RI82REGAL_@Oct 7 2010, 12:06 AM~18756770
> *Thu
> Oct 7
> Partly Cloudy
> ...


Weather is just right again!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Where is everyone staying at???


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by _BiG_PaT__@Oct 7 2010, 07:05 AM~18758778
> *Where is everyone staying at???
> *


Planet hollywood. :cheesy: I'm driving There now. On the fifteen :cheesy:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

ITS GOING TO BE FUN


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Oct 7 2010, 08:24 AM~18758866
> *Planet hollywood. :cheesy:  I'm driving There now. On the fifteen :cheesy:
> 
> have a safe trip
> *


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

look for the hoppos booth at the show were going to be by the main building!...

call us if ur looking for any specific parts so we can make sure to bring them up there 

its basiclly free shipping if u call us :thumbsup: 

909 923 5553

***new product and great prices!****** :worship:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Just got a dam blow out but im still gona make it


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn so who is drivin there cars there those are the people I'm giving my respects too lol


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

were also going to have white walls out there too...
there hard to find right now too

hoppos
909 923 5553


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD+Oct 7 2010, 07:24 AM~18758866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just passed buffalo bills. Drive safe. :cheesy:


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 7 2010, 09:46 AM~18759747
> *Just got a dam blow out but im still gona make it
> *



Were you at chevitos68?


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

seems like its going to be a good show!....

every one drive safe be careful on the way up

visit the hoppos booth out there!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVITOS_68_@Oct 7 2010, 09:46 AM~18759747
> *Just got a dam blow out but im still gona make it
> *


damn that sucks. i'll be leaving tomorrow and bringing my tools just in case i see anyone broken down that needs help. be safe everyone


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Oct 7 2010, 11:47 AM~18760568
> *were also going to have white walls out there too...
> there hard to find right now too
> 
> ...


what size tires?


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

Just got to vegas. Party time! :boink:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 7 2010, 01:09 PM~18760774
> *damn that sucks. i'll be leaving tomorrow and bringing my tools just in case i see anyone broken down that needs help. be safe everyone
> *


*That's the best of lowriding when someone is willing to help if your broken down on the side of the road. Good job Homie and again everybody have a safe trip to and from Nevada this weekend.* uffin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 7 2010, 01:09 PM~18760774
> *damn that sucks. i'll be leaving tomorrow and bringing my tools just in case i see anyone broken down that needs help. be safe everyone
> *




SMART!..... GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Oct 7 2010, 01:10 PM~18760779
> *what size tires?
> *



155/80/13


----------



## ONE FORTY (Feb 14, 2010)

WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Oct 7 2010, 01:16 PM~18760833
> *Just got to vegas. Party time!  :boink:
> *


 Lucky!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I stay with tools as well so if I see anybody saturday ill b glad to help get a fellow ryder right only people rid'N on 13/14(lowriders)sorry everybody else lol if I'm n my ryda that's who I help lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SilvrBullet02_@Oct 7 2010, 05:01 PM~18761592
> *Well our Homie Tony is on his WAY to LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW,he's gunna hold it down for 210 CHAPTER and The LOWRIDER STYLE FAMILIA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

L Anyone here yet? I just got a free pass For tryst tonight.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR BLVD_@Oct 7 2010, 04:22 PM~18762145
> *L Anyone here yet? I just got a free pass  For tryst tonight.
> *


Glad u made it safe dogg.... Dont 4get bout tha party @ 332 w sahara. Fri @ 9pm til.................. Im leavn n da early am. hope 2 meet u..... peace!


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 01:42 AM~18738839
> *where are the partys going to be at?
> *


Strictly Ridin CC Party @ 332 W. Sahara. Club Red Label. Bomb DJ. Big screen Tv'S. Fully stockd bar!!!! Come hang out friday nite!!!!!!!! 9pm til u pass out!!!!!!!!!!!!............................


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

WILL BE THERE CANT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## petetrejo (Jan 19, 2008)

Hitting the road at 2am Friday. Alla los wacho.


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Selling my reservation at the Luxor for this weekend ,super show week end ! $400 ! That cheap can't get that at this price last minutes ! 805 302 7133 or text me , fri and Saturday !


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

work at 5am, get off at 1:30. str8 to vegas from work, sweaty and stanky in rush hour traffic from the valley 818. its gonna be a long day. :banghead: :burn:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Almost there 2 more hours then party time baby baba


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

i know it late but if anybody has a pre reg for a bike hit me up. ill be off line so text or call me, i will be in vegas tomarrow nigh. 1-559-853-8253


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Oct 7 2010, 03:44 PM~18762276
> *
> Strictly Ridin CC Party @ 332 W. Sahara. Club Red Label. Bomb DJ. Big screen Tv'S. Fully stockd bar!!!! Come hang out friday nite!!!!!!!! 9pm til u pass out!!!!!!!!!!!!............................
> *



Fo sho!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 7 2010, 12:53 PM~18760169
> *Damn so who is drivin there cars there those are the people I'm giving my respects too lol
> *


x254


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 7 2010, 12:52 PM~18761128
> *I stay with tools as well so if I see anybody saturday ill b glad to help get a fellow ryder right only people rid'N on 13/14(lowriders)sorry everybody else lol if I'm n my ryda that's who I help lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*BRING ON THE BEER ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO... WILL BE THERE.... 
















HAVE A SAFE DRIVE OUT THERE...BRO...MEMBERS ONLY CC. TTMFT


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

anyone cpmin east of vegas via i-10 or 1 40 ,there paving the dam there gonna b up to 2 hour delays..

i-10- west to blythe than north in needles

i-40-go all the way to needles than north to vegas 


ill get the highways in a few...its a littlkle out of the way but 2 hours is a long time idling on the damm..


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

I'll have the tees with me at the show. Hit me up [email protected]. Mail goes to my phone!










I get in Saturday afternoon so I'll be at the show Saturday too.


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 8 2010, 07:05 AM~18765648
> *I'll have the tees with me at the show. Hit me up [email protected]. Mail goes to my phone!
> 
> 
> ...



nice shirts!!! :thumbsup: 


heading out there bout 4 today :biggrin: 
will be on the look out for any lowriders in need of some help too :nicoderm: 
see you all in SIN CITY :naughty:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Guess I aint goin no more laz min shit but catch u guys majestic(new years) :tear:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

have fun


----------



## MR BLVD (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 8 2010, 07:44 AM~18766148
> *Guess I aint goin no more laz min shit but catch u guys majestic(new years) :tear:
> *



Till next time.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Maybe it wuznt time I juz did frame swapp on car and I gota dial it in I haven't hop'D on this frame and don't kno how its guna hop but nxt year ima come new paint and chrome and enter in the shop. Everybody who aint goin let's all hook up and chill I don't give a fucc where let's go rydin to da city or somethin


----------



## CadillacSak (May 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 7 2010, 10:53 AM~18760169
> *Damn so who is drivin there cars there those are the people I'm giving my respects too lol
> *



thanks for the respect homie see u out in vegas cause i just got here with my pearl white blue 1991 cadillac brougham with no over heating or problems :biggrin: see everyone out there .....lets make this year the year that everyone going to talk about and remember when they get back home 9-5 jobs or hustlen lifes



WestSide Los Angeles Chap.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

have a car pre reg $50 no wristbands


----------



## Galaxywirewheels (May 27, 2010)

:nicoderm: :naughty:


----------



## l.b. ryder (Feb 12, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Thinking bout doing a last minute trip out there, will I be able to get tickets to the show???


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hittin back bumper_@Oct 8 2010, 03:26 PM~18768500
> *Thinking bout doing a last minute trip out there, will I be able to get tickets to the show???
> *



spectator? yes


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Oct 8 2010, 04:51 PM~18768633
> *spectator? yes
> *


Yea just to get in


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Just checked in at treasure island, already seen some cars


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_drop_@Oct 8 2010, 05:27 PM~18769072
> *Just checked in at treasure island, already seen some cars
> *


pics man pics


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

IF ANYBODYS TRYIN TO GET IN THE SUPERSHOW SUNDAY LMK TICKETS ARE 40 BUCKS I CAN GET YOU IN FOR 25$ GIVE ME A CALL FOR MMORE INFO 702-272-5190 BUT HERES SOME PIC I GOT OF TODAY.


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONECLEANREGAL_@Oct 8 2010, 07:46 PM~18769871
> *IF ANYBODYS TRYIN TO GET IN THE SUPERSHOW SUNDAY LMK TICKETS ARE 40 BUCKS I CAN GET YOU IN FOR 25$ GIVE ME A CALL FOR MMORE INFO 702-272-5190 BUT HERES SOME PIC I GOT OF TODAY.
> 
> 
> ...


hey you still got tickets i need 6


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 8 2010, 08:31 PM~18770152
> *hey you still got tickets i need 6
> *


PM'D


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

if we did not pre reg a bike when can we reg? Today or early the day of the show?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Will be there.


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO909_@Oct 7 2010, 01:20 PM~18760864
> *155/80/13
> *


How much???


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 8 2010, 07:05 AM~18765648
> *I'll have the tees with me at the show. Hit me up [email protected]. Mail goes to my phone!
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully Roll'n will pick up some for me.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

There's some pics on post your rides by riviman


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

Brand New set of 13" 5.20 hit me up if interested $1200 obo located in las vegas
skinny white walls
call me if interested or text and ill send pics to ur phone cause im out at the show 702-677-0591


----------



## Voltron (Sep 15, 2010)

Just killed my first buffet! Dippin my impala down the strip ready see lots of lo lows already


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Oct 9 2010, 10:26 AM~18772066
> *There's some pics on post your rides by riviman
> *


his pics got deleted homie


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

no SOUTH SIDE?????? DAM, OH WELL ,,,,MAYBE NEXT YEAR


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Where's the party tonite


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Where the party at tonight?

PM sent on those $25 tickets


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Find the Black Magic Hydraulics booth and you'll find Roll'n Lowrider Videos. Don't forget to pick up your Roll'n Lowrider Videos, Volume 19 and the newly released Greatest Moments DVD. Also there will be the new Roll'n T-shirts in size Small-5X.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

When I went to the setup they said they were close to sellin out of wristbands. Should be a great show tomorrow! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)

Is anyone meeting up and chillin tonight???


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

this time last year the entire line up was posted on layitlow.


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 9 2010, 04:48 PM~18773826
> *this time last year the entire line up was posted on layitlow.
> *


What up homie just got here, ill be takin plenty pics


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

SHOW SOME PICS


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

any Hops 2nite??


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_CLUB'S UNITED!!!</span>_


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Snapshot from this morning! 

The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club... 

Good people... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18774179
> *Snapshot from this morning!
> 
> The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club...
> ...


DATS WSUP VOLO! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE REST OF PICS FROM SHOOT.... :biggrin:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2010, 07:50 PM~18774179
> *Snapshot from this morning!
> 
> The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club...
> ...


tiffany :wow: :wow:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Fucc almost to vegas and lost 1 of my bottom turn signal lights on the freeway


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Aug 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18346403
> *LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW IN VEGAS WHO'S GOING.LET THE ROLL CALL BEGIN :biggrinct.10th
> 
> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


I'm about to hit the strip LET THE SINNING BEGIN!!!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Where's the kicc it spots bored as fucc'N shit man


----------



## sittn on 3 (Jul 17, 2010)

What's up every one out in Vegas per Big Mike Sick Side C.C." Any body want to hopp. Pull up and let's see what you got were on the strip right now"


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Someone anyone pull up its kinda of dead on the strip few low lows but no hoppers


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Someone anyone pull up its kinda of dead on the strip few low lows but no hoppers


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CALI_LAC+Oct 9 2010, 07:55 PM~18774805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 3am right now... Just got back from the strip... It was kinda dead tonight... Been out there since 9pm... I only saw two low lows... They must all be in the show :dunno: But in general, the strip was kind of dead tonight... Not as many people walking the strip as in years passed... Tomorrow night after the show ends, it should be on and crackin'... I hope! :biggrin:


----------



## t_and_a_2003 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2010, 07:50 PM~18774179
> *Snapshot from this morning!
> 
> The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club...
> ...



Congrats to Tiffanie from City Wide, city wide reppin in Vegas, nice job down there homies


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

its that time again


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

Wheres everybody at?

I woke up this morning laying in the middle of the strip!

I knew I shouldn't have entered that drinking contest against that midget


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LARGE_@Oct 10 2010, 07:17 AM~18775958
> *Wheres everybody at?
> 
> I woke up this morning laying in the middle of the strip!
> ...


DID U WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Damon (Nov 17, 2008)

1st place everything. might as well close up shop now...


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 10 2010, 08:56 AM~18776280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dat a nice pic


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I need to buy motors n stuff for my car but don't wana do to the show lol


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Looks Good, Brandon... :thumbsup:


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

RO in the house !


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

more pics


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Get your new Roll'n Greatest Moments DVD and the new Roll'n t-shirts


----------



## omarrod48 (Apr 21, 2010)

at the las vegas show ( veteranos c. c. dallas tx. )


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

show some bikes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 10 2010, 08:22 AM~18776169
> *1st place everything. might as well close up shop now...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by victorcay_@Oct 10 2010, 12:27 PM~18777208
> *RO in the house !
> *


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

RO any pics?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 10 2010, 09:56 AM~18776280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Armando Medinas cars hes a cool dude from INDIVIDUALS owns a body shop and chrome shop


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

*jus got home from da show...nice rides and a imperials ride fell off da turntable :wow: didnt see any damage though....lucky guy*


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 05:44 PM~18778199
> *jus got home from da show...nice rides and a imperials ride fell off da turntable :wow: didnt see any damage though....lucky guy
> *


damn that would suck


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Oct 10 2010, 04:46 PM~18778207
> *damn that would suck
> *


*yup it would but i dunno for sure if anyting was damaged...but R.O was reppin hard today :thumbsup: *


----------



## Sir Lexxx (May 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 03:44 PM~18778199
> *jus got home from da show...nice rides and a imperials ride fell off da turntable :wow: didnt see any damage though....lucky guy
> *


Was it that 1959 Impala they got. That nice emerald green


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sir Lexxx_@Oct 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18778253
> *Was it that 1959 Impala they got. That nice emerald green
> *


*nope...was da green 64*


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 04:44 PM~18778199
> *jus got home from da show...nice rides and a imperials ride fell off da turntable :wow: didnt see any damage though....lucky guy
> *


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 10 2010, 04:56 PM~18778282
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


* :wow: all i got is pics of dem jackin it back up and puttin on jackstands and a pics of like 7 guys makin sure everyting is lined up right :biggrin: so u cant really tell it fell in my pics...*


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 10 2010, 11:22 AM~18776169
> *1st place everything. might as well close up shop now...
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: exclusive!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 05:04 PM~18778322
> * :wow: all i got is pics of dem jackin it back up and puttin on jackstands and a pics of like 7 guys makin sure everyting is lined up right :biggrin: so u cant really tell it fell in my pics...
> *


 :drama: POST IT :wow:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 07:44 PM~18778199
> *jus got home from da show...nice rides and a imperials ride fell off da turntable :wow: didnt see any damage though....lucky guy
> *


u might wanna look again, bottom of the pass door  , beautiful car though


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 04:47 PM~18778222
> *yup it would but i dunno for sure if anyting was damaged...but R.O was reppin hard today :thumbsup:
> *


nice


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

hop pics/winners?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 10 2010, 05:12 PM~18778351
> *u might wanna look again,  bottom of the pass door  ,  beautiful car though
> *


 :wow: *dang i couldnt see wen everybody crowded it...dat does suck though...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 10 2010, 04:56 PM~18778282
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 10 2010, 04:56 PM~18778282
> *pics or it didn't happen
> *


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 06:21 PM~18778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 clubs helping each other out :thumbsup: :thumbsup: not sure all the names but i atleast see 4 to 5 different clubs.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Oct 10 2010, 05:25 PM~18778430
> *clubs helping each other out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: not sure all the names but i atleast see 4 to 5 different clubs.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

*Any word on who took Lowrider of the year awards (Car & Truck)?*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL SUPPORT!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gza808 (Oct 16, 2005)

anyone know where that siren sound was coming from? was it the building alarm or something...that damm thing was loud haha


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 08:21 PM~18778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Oct 10 2010, 06:11 PM~18778727
> *
> *


thats sraight luv,you gotta luv that :yes:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Oct 10 2010, 09:15 PM~18778756
> *thats sraight luv,you gotta luv that :yes:
> *


X2 THATS WASSUP.   :h5:


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 405PRIDEBIKES_@Oct 10 2010, 02:55 PM~18777740
> *show some bikes
> *


this is the only bike i got..my girl really liked that ha ha


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Wut it do everybody we tryna get somethin cracc'N on da strip. We by the encore and circus circus


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiegoPat_@Oct 10 2010, 06:06 PM~18778697
> *Any word on who took Lowrider of the year awards (Car & Truck)?
> *


I'm guessing Perfect Score will take LROTY for the 3rd time, as no other major contender qualified this year? Just a guess...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 08:36 PM~18778896
> *I'm guessing Perfect Score will take LROTY for the 3rd time, as no other major contender qualified this year? Just a guess...
> *


 I don't think it would have mattered anyways


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Big Clowny from "TECHNIQUES Car Club" 1st place at the Super Show :thumbsup:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:15 PM~18778370
> *hop pics/winners?
> *


i have more but taking for ever to load, ignore dans wife screaming. 
thats me in the black polo :biggrin: 
http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/bckbm...nt=DSCN0616.mp4


----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

USO cc


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18778957
> *Congrats to Big Clowny from "TECHNIQUES Car Club" 1st place at the Super Show :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Awsome show will be back next year fo sho


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

BEST OF SHOW :dunno:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 10 2010, 06:39 PM~18778925
> *I don't think it would have mattered anyways
> *


Agreed...that car has some over the top detailed part's. This is why I skipped Super Show this year, because I think the winners for sweeps are for the most part repeats. Next year will be the year to go, because there are several cars in the works to contend for titles.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Original of the Year

1st place Mint Condition 63'
2nd place American Gangster 63'
3rd place It was too loud in the background on my homies cell, so I missed it.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

lowrider of the year is perfect score


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 10 2010, 06:45 PM~18778980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to Jr. from Imperials! Repin City of Angels all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Club of the Year???


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Oct 10 2010, 06:33 PM~18778881
> *this is the only bike i got..my girl really liked that ha ha
> 
> 
> ...


  wrong kind of bikes lowrider bicycles


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 10 2010, 09:12 PM~18779189
> *Club of the Year???
> *



X2


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 05:47 PM~18778222
> *yup it would but i dunno for sure if anyting was damaged...but R.O was reppin hard today :thumbsup:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## mr47 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Oct 10 2010, 06:33 PM~18778881
> *this is the only bike i got..my girl really liked that ha ha
> 
> 
> ...


nice :wow: :wow:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Oct 10 2010, 08:17 PM~18779226
> *X2
> *


Im pretty sure i know who it tho....jus wana confirm...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

MY NEFF-U'S PEDDAL CAR. REPPIN. MEMBERS ONLY.CC SAN DIEGO...


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

Whats up after hop ?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779189
> *Club of the Year???
> *


just in from vegas ROLLERZ ONLY X7 :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18779189
> *Club of the Year???
> *


Club Participation Rollerz Only-Congrat's to Rollerz...well deserved!
Not sure if Club of the Year has been anounced yet?


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Oct 10 2010, 07:22 AM~18776169
> *1st place everything. might as well close up shop now...
> 
> 
> ...


WORD IS 1ST IN CLASS RADICAL 60S,BEST GRAPHICS,BEST ENGINE,BEST SETUP GONGRADULATION BRANDON :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Oct 10 2010, 07:28 PM~18779337
> *just in from vegas ROLLERZ ONLY X7 :biggrin:
> *


There....that answers it. Congrat's RO!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wat 64 fell off it turn table


----------



## mr47 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 07:29 PM~18779347
> *There....that answers it. Congrat's RO!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 08:29 PM~18779347
> *There....that answers it. Congrat's RO!
> *


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Oct 10 2010, 07:30 PM~18779357
> *wat 64 fell off it turn table
> *


Gulitly Pleasure from Imperials (lime green)


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 07:29 PM~18779347
> *There....that answers it. Congrat's RO!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Oct 10 2010, 07:33 PM~18779386
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 07:33 PM~18779383
> *Gulitly Pleasure from Imperials (lime green)
> *


is every cool whit it that is one bad ass car


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 07:34 PM~18779391
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## driftin'onamemory (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Oct 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18778966
> *i have more but taking for ever to load, ignore dans wife screaming.
> thats me in the black polo :biggrin:
> http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l4/bckbm...nt=DSCN0616.mp4
> *


she sure is screamin...make it jump pedro make it jump!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

keep the pics comin'

:drama:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@Oct 10 2010, 09:33 PM~18778881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Geyott DAMMM...! :wow:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Oct 10 2010, 07:36 PM~18779403
> *:h5:
> *


  what it dew


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Oct 10 2010, 08:00 PM~18779551
> * what it dew
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Oct 10 2010, 08:00 PM~18779562
> *:biggrin:
> *


Congrats to the RO fam


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Oct 10 2010, 09:00 PM~18779562
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Oct 10 2010, 08:01 PM~18779572
> *:cheesy:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Oct 10 2010, 09:02 PM~18779580
> *:h5:
> *


what up big homie ???? how shit been on the rainy side


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Oct 10 2010, 08:03 PM~18779588
> *what up big homie ???? how shit been on the rainy side
> *


its been coo just improving the rides


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 10 2010, 05:44 PM~18778957
> *Congrats to Big Clowny from "TECHNIQUES Car Club" 1st place at the Super Show :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Also got best Murals :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

Some vids of the supershow


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779662
> *Some vids of the supershow
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the videos


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Much respect to those clubs that helped out.


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 10 2010, 06:36 PM~18778896
> *I'm guessing Perfect Score will take LROTY for the 3rd time, as no other major contender qualified this year? Just a guess...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 10 2010, 06:21 PM~18778408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED US LOVE.......


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 10 2010, 04:21 PM~18778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good video


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 10 2010, 06:45 PM~18778980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had to double take looks like my 64 on left lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Who are the winners ? in all categories


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by four 0 eight_@Oct 10 2010, 09:08 PM~18780063
> *Who are the winners ? in all categories
> *


*Gilbert and OLDIE54 took Truck of the Year.*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


:yes:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

another year down congrats to all winners and all my members that made the trip!!!TO OUR BIKE CLUB PREZ CONGRATS 2ND PLACE SEMI CUSTOM 1ST TIME AT SUPER SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE VIDEO CLIP,OD WORK


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

:biggrin: GOOD WORK ,,,


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone have video from the hop? does anyone know who won the car and truck hop? how high did they hit?


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


i second that motion, lets give Joe a call :biggrin:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 09:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


X64


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


 :yes:........ :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bonneville77 (May 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


YES THIS SHOULD BE ON THE COVER OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779662
> *Some vids of the supershow
> 
> 
> ...


good lookin videos


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 10 2010, 11:10 PM~18780081
> *Gilbert and OLDIE54 took Truck of the Year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Oct 10 2010, 08:59 PM~18779966
> *this pic should be in the cover of LRM!! This is what lowriding is about.
> *


:thumbsup: :yes: !!! BUT I YOU KNOW IT WONT !!! WEN IT SHOULD!!!! THAT SUM REAL SHIT RITE THER....


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

PHOTOS FROM SHOW COURTESY OF RARECLASS CC
I HAD BETTER PIX BUT FOR SOME REASON THEY WONT UPLOAD


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779662
> *Some vids of the supershow
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the video was cool songs were ok even though christian or catholic rap, better than the bad rap songs


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SOME MORE PIX


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

Anybody know the winners for 60s mild custom?

This one took 3rd


----------



## Avila (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone have videos of the hop? who won the truck hop?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Avila_@Oct 11 2010, 12:00 AM~18780779
> *Does anyone have videos of the hop? who won the truck hop?
> *


HI LOW


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LARGE+Oct 10 2010, 09:17 AM~18775958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 Tell me you at least woke up next to the midget "No ****" :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pics look great so far any more comin?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 11 2010, 12:21 AM~18780926
> *pics look great so far any more comin?
> *


i had 100 pix dawg and fuccin photobucket is not uploading.. see if i can post em later


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

SAN JOSE'S FINEST TOOK 80' 2ND................... :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

It was Jr's 64 "Guilty Pleasures" that fell off the turntable, couldn't have happened to a more firme dude. I spoke to him after it happened and he explained exactly what happened. He was not upset, he just said more reason to keep adding to the car. Thats the right attitude! :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

great pics


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

More pics !!!!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TRAFF1C1968_@Oct 10 2010, 06:44 PM~18778957
> *Congrats to Big Clowny from "TECHNIQUES Car Club" 1st place at the Super Show :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT ON BIG HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 11 2010, 12:48 AM~18781065
> *It was Jr's 64 "Guilty Pleasures" that fell off the turntable, couldn't have happened to a more firme dude. I spoke to him after it happened and he explained exactly what happened. He was not upset, he just said more reason to keep adding to the car. Thats the right attitude! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

32 User(s) are reading this topic (17 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: TOE-KNEE, FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63, THEE REAL OG RYDER, streetrider, OG-CRENSHAW, SJ RIDER, 83lowlow, ELOPEZ-74, machine, MARIACHI LOCO 53, lonely


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY_@Oct 11 2010, 04:23 AM~18781604
> *More pics !!!!
> *


X2!!


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2010, 06:50 PM~18774179
> *Snapshot from this morning!
> 
> The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club...
> ...




More of Tiffanie???


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Missed out this year. But next year I got to be There. Congratulations on the winners in vegas


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Oct 10 2010, 05:25 PM~18778430
> *clubs helping each other out  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: not sure all the names but i atleast see 4 to 5 different clubs.
> *


That's what it's all about!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_A few more pic's of the Vega's Show!!!!_ :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Oct 11 2010, 12:35 AM~18780633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soultrain (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Oct 10 2010, 10:24 PM~18780573
> *good lookin videos
> *


thanks for the footage i couldnt make it this year you did a great job and good music too fam thanks


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808+Oct 10 2010, 05:21 PM~18778408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## IMPNRIVI (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got off the phone with JR and he asked me to tell everyone thank you "ALL" for the support, concern and prayers. He is glad that no one was hurt and wanted to extend a special thanks to all the guys from the different clubs that jumped in and helped out. He can't thank you enough. 

And yes, he said that is what it is all about!!! The brotherhood from the community of lowriders!
</span>
JR Garcia
IMPERIALS CC
1964 Impala, Guilty Pleasure


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

any pics from the hop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 11 2010, 09:35 AM~18782691
> *[b
> A TODA MADRE , O UN DESMADRE ........ *
> [/b]



Calm down Blood in,Blood out :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

GREAT PICS!
It was a GOOD weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Oct 11 2010, 11:38 AM~18783539
> *Calm down Blood in,Blood out  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 10 2010, 09:47 AM~18776258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

[/quote]
The picture looks like an updated version from the black and white poster of the 5 or 6 greasers looking in the engine compartment of a car. Don't know if any1 can post the pictures side by side.


----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Was that picture before or after it fell off the turntable! :wow:


----------



## renegade1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Who took Club of the Year? :squint: :squint:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Oct 11 2010, 02:20 PM~18784723
> *Was that picture before or after it fell off the turntable! :wow:
> *


that was after


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by renegade1_@Oct 11 2010, 01:23 PM~18784755
> *Who took Club of the Year? :squint:  :squint:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

ONE BAD CREATION C.C


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Great show with great people!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IMPNRIVI_@Oct 11 2010, 10:05 AM~18782882
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Jr. I feel bad about your ride Homie but that's what insurance is for que no and just happens. This foto is a "Classic" because it shows the meaning of "True Lowrider Brotherhood" with so many different car club members come to help out when someone really needs it and this unity will live on forever because of so many good Gente in lowriding today like Jr. To all those differtent car club members that helped out my Homie. I tip my hat to each and everyone of you Vatos. </span>* uffin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Oct 11 2010, 06:49 AM~18782126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Good being able to talk to you yesterday Lori!


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Keep the pictures coming... :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 04:22 PM~18785446
> *Not just yet...    :biggrin:
> 
> *



 Be sure to PM when they are up :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Oct 11 2010, 03:31 PM~18785495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody go out to the strip after the show? Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern! Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18785266
> *ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> 
> 
> ...


holy christ. 

that's a bad glasshouse.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

:0 SHIT!!! :wow:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18785266
> *ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BAD CREATION ,,,,,HOLDING IT DOWN FOR EL VALLE, CONGRATS LOOKIN GOOD..... :biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

some videos of the hop


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Oct 11 2010, 03:47 PM~18785266
> *ONE BAD CREATION C.C
> 
> 
> ...


Love those Regal!


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 05:37 PM~18785538
> *
> Anybody go out to the strip after the show?  Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern!  Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Damn Paul's shit sits a sick 3
Gott a climb up on the wheel just to get in
:biggrin:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Oct 11 2010, 04:41 PM~18785948
> *:wow:
> Damn Paul's shit sits a sick 3
> Gott a climb up on the wheel just to get in
> ...


:yes:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Anybody go out to the strip after the show? Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern! Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> Some vids of the supershow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 73 texas top less (Aug 8, 2008)

73 texas top less, 61dippin, mexicali67, TANK 72&75, G_MOTORSPORTS, victoria2422, BRUTA67, DIRTYWHITEBOY, 84Homies, G-TIMES 559, Loco68, arcblazr, 83lowlow, Just Us 86, chevy15021, VALLES 65 DROP, kc63drop, keebs62, cutebratt04, BIG COUNTRY, jorgetellez, supreme82, Thriller, ElXicano, 65impalasfounder, El Eazy-e, AT1in2009

damn it , messed a badd ass showw :rimshot: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## sour diesel (Feb 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Oct 11 2010, 12:30 PM~18783848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Los Angeles and Bakersfield LatinWorld.....sorry if the pics came out a little blurry cuz I used my phone as my camera

























































































hno: hno:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Los Angeles and Bakersfield LatinWorld


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Putting up a photo post on http://www.jaebueno.com in a few minutes.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 10 2010, 11:31 AM~18777027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Just put a photo post up on my web site. http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

holy crap, some of these cars are killing me, damn!!!!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2010, 07:50 PM~18774179
> *Snapshot from this morning!
> 
> The Uce guys with Tiffanie from City Wide Car Club...
> ...



Max and the rest of USO are great guys! Good meeting everyone this weekend! Thanks for everything Volo!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Talk about club UNITY, we (LatinWorld) had our own issues in the back parking lot when one of our cars lost a wheel and we had trouble loading it on to the 3 car hauler and Oldies (San Fernando Valley chapter) stepped in and gave us a hand. If it wasn't for them, we would have had a hell of a time loading the car....So much props to Oldies for your help, GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Punch (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 11 2010, 06:00 PM~18785659
> *holy christ.
> 
> that's a bad glasshouse.
> *



I second that!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 11 2010, 08:48 PM~18787670
> *Talk about club UNITY, we (LatinWorld) had our own issues in the back parking lot when one of our cars lost a wheel and we had trouble loading it on to the 3 car hauler and Oldies (San Fernando Valley chapter) stepped in and gave us a hand. If it wasn't for them, we would have had a hell of a time loading the car....So much props to Oldies for your help, GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Cotton Cadi is fuckin sick. Actually that whole Lifestyle lineup was KILLER.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 11 2010, 09:32 PM~18787515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 11 2010, 07:50 PM~18787034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ONECLEANREGAL (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good show this year!!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 04:37 PM~18785538
> *
> Anybody go out to the strip after the show?  Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern!  Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> ...



God Dam!!! :0


----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

good looking rides to thoes in vegas ... much love to all clubs out there that keep lowriding alive


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Oct 10 2010, 08:57 PM~18779956
> *THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED US LOVE.......
> *


We all have a lot of love for our homies of The Imperials. That is one well built ride, and it shows. :yes:


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

SCANDALOUS 83 WILL BE REPPIN THE CHUCOZTLAN


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 11 2010, 08:40 PM~18787588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Picture.... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS IN VEGAS. IT WAS TWICE AS NICE FOR ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Oct 11 2010, 11:33 PM~18788966
> *God Dam!!! :0
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: anybody know what size cylinders in the rear?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Oct 12 2010, 07:15 AM~18789790
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  anybody know what size cylinders in the rear?
> *


 32" :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10+Oct 12 2010, 08:15 AM~18789790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24"


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 12 2010, 07:44 AM~18789930
> *24"
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 05:37 PM~18785538
> *
> Anybody go out to the strip after the show?  Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern!  Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Oct 11 2010, 10:46 PM~18788665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS TREY RIGHT THERE (I SEE COVER CAR)


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll post my pics where I get home am still here in Vegas


----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

Lowrider Super Show 2010 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr

Lowrider Super Show 2010 by Sunday Slacker Magazine, on Flickr

More show photos coming soon.


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779189
> *Club of the Year???
> *


RollerZ Only


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Oct 10 2010, 08:10 PM~18780081
> *Gilbert and OLDIE54 took Truck of the Year.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

liked the show.not the concert.









HOW MANY CARS GOT TOWED!!!!!!
WE SAW ABOUT 9 CARS GET TOWED FROM DIFFERENT PARKING LOTS IN LESS THEN 20 MIN.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lilgfunkgfunk_@Oct 12 2010, 10:41 AM~18791001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Concerts are usually booty now. The line up is commonly wacc and most of the artists they get now would probably never roll a lowride in they life.

As far as the towing went :nosad: The numbers are gonna be catostrophic! They were towing and ticketing rides at EVERY location i hit, even the funkin gas stations! Pigs hated hard on us as always! O well, they didnt stop sheeit!


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

aPQkEB7CM3s&hd=1


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn man we decided to leave vegas yesterday and half way to barstow my pass. Drum snaps off the rear end it broke from the bearing I kno if you were at the after hop at park u prob hear my shit clinkady clankin but then earlier I got a citation out on craig st for unsafe vech.....and my lil ****** that wuz wit me had weed on him I didn't even kno n shit I juz had the worst vegas trip ever shit man but I lite up the freeway like I had a titanium bar under my shit


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## uso86BAYAREA (Oct 28, 2009)

Pics from my iPhone


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry for the "sideways" pics. This is my first time posting pics. Still trying to find out how to fix that. Let me know if someone knows how to fix that, otherwise ENJOY!! Rides will be up later today!!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

datz wats up!!… :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anybody know, who were the winners for FULL CUSTOM 70's car? Thanks...


----------



## kp 82 (Aug 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Oct 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18791752
> *Sorry for the "sideways" pics. This is my first time posting pics. Still trying to find out how to fix that. Let me know if someone knows how to fix that, otherwise ENJOY!! Rides will be up later today!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey my head went through that girl in the purples ass took a pic lolol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Oct 12 2010, 01:46 PM~18792223
> *Does anybody know, who were the winners for FULL CUSTOM 70's car? Thanks...
> *


Todds Caprice took 1st


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso86BAYAREA_@Oct 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18791749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## BALLIN_24Z (Oct 13, 2008)

think i saw this one on my way to school was on a trailer with 2 other lowriders passing through casa grande az felt like turning around to take a pic lol


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

Had the time of my life... oh yea great show.....


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

It was my 1st Supershow, and it didnt disappoint!!!!!!! Cant wait til next year!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## DELUXE (Aug 9, 2010)

http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz45/DeluxePhotography/IMG_8056web.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i812.photobucket.com/albums/zz45/DeluxePhotography/IMG_8047web.jpg


----------



## DELUXE (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lrocky2003_@Oct 11 2010, 10:46 PM~18788665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the 63 at sals house in kerman wen he was workin on it. Its a bad ass fckn car. T T T for 63 :biggrin:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

WTF! :tears: :around: 










http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1010/676A0097.JPG


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 07:05 PM~18795090
> *WTF!  :tears:  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:* i seen dis and had to take a break....*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 07:05 PM~18795090
> *WTF!  :tears:  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!! HAPPEN HERE??!! :uh:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## SundaySlackerMag (Sep 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Oct 12 2010, 07:11 PM~18795183
> *WTF!!!!!! HAPPEN HERE??!! :uh:
> *


The Lowrider of the Year was the one that was wrecked?


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Click on link...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice Flicks Keola808!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

56 User(s) are reading this topic (17 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
32 Members: RO 4 LIFE, Legions Domino, SundaySlackerMag, REC, classic53, Thriller, Cali Way, CHUCC, 915imperials, EL MOOSE, strictly ricc, lowrivi1967, groucho, CALI_LAC, DIRTYWHITEBOY, SINFUL1, HolyRider, FAMLYTYS*69 IMPALA, Ganso313, BIGGER BLUE, KC Rider, BigLos, losraider63, ragtopman63, impala61pat, khunkibutfunki, Sinatra, Impalas_Car_Club, pacific coast, cali78, HUSTLE_HARDER_63, mando1981

:wow: :run:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 07:15 PM~18795240
> *Nice Flicks Keola808!
> *


*thanks man...but i clicked on da link and da same pic comes up....i wanna kno what happen to that ride...*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18795276
> *thanks man...but i clicked on da link and da same pic comes up....i wanna kno what happen to that ride...
> *


Full thread
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=564705&st=0


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys+Oct 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18795090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X76


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 07:05 PM~18795090
> *WTF!  :tears:  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


wtf.....whos car is this???????some one tell me its not what im thinking


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Oct 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18795319
> *wtf.....whos car is this???????some one tell me its not what im thinking
> *


Yep, that's Perfect Score. Almost made it home in one piece. This really sucks!


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SundaySlackerMag_@Oct 12 2010, 07:13 PM~18795220
> *The Lowrider of the Year was the one that was wrecked?
> *


Yep Gabe, Perfect Score. :tears:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 07:19 PM~18795289
> *Full thread
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=564705&st=0
> *


 :wow: *DAMN da ride is messed up....*


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

Flick I took...


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18795363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT HAPPEN :tears:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

car pulled in front of the towing vehicle and trailer flipped apparently, family driving are ok


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 13 2010, 12:00 AM~18796824
> *car pulled in front of the towing vehicle and trailer flipped apparently, family driving are ok
> *


X2

And THANX TO SMILEY (UNDERTAKER) for the 411!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*LUXURIOUS IN THE HOUSE!!!  *















[/quote]


----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

ttt hey does anyone have pics of that new dodge charger that was there?the hood opened sidetoside and i think there was leafing done on it post pics please


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Oct 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18795090
> *WTF!  :tears:  :around:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18795363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the perfect score????????????????????? :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA (Dec 3, 2006)

IIMPALAA, Martian

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 13 2010, 06:13 AM~18797780
> *Is this the perfect score????????????????????? :wow:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by esjmami_@Oct 13 2010, 07:56 AM~18798299
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


dam that sucks bro sick as ride dam


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Oct 13 2010, 06:13 AM~18797780
> *Is this the perfect score????????????????????? :wow:
> *


yes it is... i hear everyone is ok.... someone cut him off on the fwy...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 12 2010, 07:24 PM~18795363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's fkn unbelievable..That shows that it can happen to anyone.. I'm sorry to see that n pray everyone is good... That was by far one of my favorite cars...  God Bless *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

>


 :wow: 

sad day in LOWRIDING!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

las vegas 2010


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

NICE PICS!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :wow:
> ...


HOPE EVERY 1 IS OK IT SAD TO SEE SOMETHING LIKE THIS HAPPEN BUT CARS CAN BE REPLACED PPL CANT SO R PRAYERS GO OUT TO U AND UR FAMILY FROM ANGELITOS CC SORRY ABOUT THE LOST OF UR CAR


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

]


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks like there was a few clubs that didn't show up?????


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

This was the extent of the Damage to the door on Guilty Pleasure..... I was lucky. Thanks to everyone who acted quickly.


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Oct 13 2010, 11:46 AM~18800094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JR, sorry for the damage but happy to see its not much! Congrats on the win also!


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Oct 13 2010, 08:05 AM~18798350
> *yes it is... i hear everyone is ok.... someone cut him off on the fwy...
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope no one was injured, I`ve seen this car and is hard to believe this happened That is very sad god bless the owners and thier family


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 13 2010, 11:52 AM~18800128
> *JR, sorry for the damage but happy to see its not much! Congrats on the win also!
> *


Thanks Jae.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18794740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PIC


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 07:48 PM~18794858
> *
> 
> 
> ...




probably one of my favorite hardtops there. Paint looked crazy up close, but yet subtle. :thumbsup:





:thumbsup: to everyone that took there shit out there and made the show what it is. definitely some cool ideas out there. Came back very inspired


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Avila_@Oct 10 2010, 08:37 PM~18780254
> *Does anyone have video from the hop? does anyone know who won the car and truck hop? how high did they hit?
> *


mando from hi low won radical 112". hi low won the truck hop cant remember what he hit. cant remember the rest.


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 11 2010, 08:23 PM~18787978
> *Cotton Cadi is fuckin sick. Actually that whole Lifestyle lineup was KILLER.
> *


x2


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

bad ass show


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

41 User(s) are reading this topic (28 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: BIG SPANK, TopDogg, badex63, nme1, EsePuppet, FLIPXICAN, Mike_e, C White, tntjackets, The Supreme Plate, HolyRider, '83 caddy


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Oct 13 2010, 01:46 PM~18800094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what happened? slipped of a jack?


----------



## 0H_EM_GEE_GT (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 12 2010, 07:24 PM~18795363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 13 2010, 01:27 PM~18800890
> *what happened? slipped of a jack?
> *


No, Turntable.


----------



## raiderg68 (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Oct 13 2010, 08:32 AM~18798533
> *That's fkn unbelievable..That shows that it can happen to anyone.. I'm sorry to see that n pray everyone is good... That was by far one of my favorite cars...   God Bless
> *


x67 ...good luck putting it all back together


----------



## 84solis (Aug 28, 2008)

No SOUTH SIDE c.c. And No LOS ANGELES c.c. To me it was just a average show!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Oct 13 2010, 01:47 PM~18801092
> *No,  Turntable.
> *


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'm real glad you got the help you needed when you did Jr and this "Unity" with the car clubs is what it's all about. I'm very proud of my Brothers that are at the front of the line when ever anybody needs help and major props again to all that helped my Homie Jr out this past weekend.  </span>*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18795730
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice flix brah mahalo!


----------



## The Supreme Plate (Sep 16, 2010)

Great Shots Keola808


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SundaySlackerMag_@Oct 12 2010, 09:13 PM~18795220
> *The Lowrider of the Year was the one that was wrecked?
> *


They catch the fuc responsible for the accident!!!!! :guns: :guns: :tears: :tears:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

D A M M M ! ! ! What a crazy azz car show wish i was there to actually appericiate all the work thats gone into all those cars maybe next year


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84solis_@Oct 13 2010, 02:17 PM~18801334
> *No SOUTH SIDE c.c. And No LOS ANGELES c.c. To me it was just a average show!!
> *


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18794892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   Mike you need to get an ice box for your trunk


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Bad azz show as always ! Sucks for da perfect score. ....I believe it'll be back harder


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Www.nokturnalcarclub.org


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Oct 12 2010, 08:24 PM~18795363
> *
> 
> 
> ...



From Nokturnal car club I hope everybody was ok someone said on here that it's a sad day for lowriding I wanted to make a correction it needs to say a sad day for car shows period I have showed next to this car and it pulled in a big crowd I'm sorry to see it like this hope it comes back good luck carnal


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 04:22 PM~18785446
> *:wave: Good being able to talk to you yesterday Lori!
> *


*Good talkin 2 u as well ... see u again real soon  *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 07:52 PM~18795826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a good pic homie i never seen my car in a pic like this :thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Oct 13 2010, 11:46 AM~18800094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


No problem JR. You know we are one big family. Just acted as I would want someone to act on the situation as if that was me in your shoes. That's just the type person I am as well my Techniques family. Congrats on your win. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykustoms_@Oct 13 2010, 07:43 PM~18804403
> *
> *


I too think it was odd not seeing alot of faces &/or plaques.


----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## Richard (Sep 17, 2002)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 12 2010, 06:39 PM~18794753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 more pics


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

great pics. thanks guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Oct 14 2010, 09:06 AM~18808839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit, didnt see his headliner :0


----------



## Marsellus (Oct 14, 2010)

nice pix!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

200 best of show 100 best bike in tucson az more info call will 5209710432


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX+Oct 14 2010, 09:06 AM~18808839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Oct 14 2010, 01:45 PM~18811494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM!!I DIDNT SEE THAT EITHER....NICEEEE!!!


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevedidi (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HECTOR664_@Oct 14 2010, 09:14 AM~18809433
> *:0  :0  :0  more pics
> *



DAMM thats a crazy paint job , love those diff shades of greenz too :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

Hope you guys liked the pics!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

lowrider super show 2010 was boring this year, alot of nice cars but the competition... boring :angry:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

heres some i got


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Oct 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18814847
> *lowrider super show 2010 was boring this year, alot of nice cars but the competition... boring :angry:
> *


every year they add wacc rules and shorten the line up.
Now all you can look foward to is the after/street hops. That was craccin for all 3 days, no complaints to that!!


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 05:37 PM~18785538
> *
> Anybody go out to the strip after the show?  Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern!  Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Oct 14 2010, 09:21 PM~18816028
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave: What's up P? It was good meeting you man... Hopefully we can do that project soon... I'll be in touch.


----------



## shark_infested_82 (Feb 23, 2009)

KOOL IMPRESSIONS WILL BE THEIR FOR SHOW


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 14 2010, 09:40 PM~18815705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 14 2010, 07:37 PM~18814195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone know where the full winners list for the show is listed? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 14 2010, 08:40 PM~18815705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 14 2010, 09:18 PM~18816006
> *every year they add wacc rules and shorten the line up.
> Now all you can look foward to is the after/street hops. That was craccin for all 3 days, no complaints to that!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 14 2010, 07:29 PM~18814080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUCK 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 11 2010, 04:37 PM~18785538
> *
> Anybody go out to the strip after the show?  Man, it was happening over on Sahara and Eastern!  Took these pics with my cell phone when "Hater Proof" pulled up and parked on 3...
> 
> ...


HEAVEN YEA! MAD AZZ PROPS OD DAT ONE TRU!! Almost caused a few car wrecc's at the intersection from cats breakin necc's to stare!! Includin me while IN the parkin lot :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

After Hop Vegas (Footage taken by Fatal)


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 15 2010, 09:22 AM~18818852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best vids dropped yall! Its pretty much an all around video(coverage from show to street. Pretty clear, cool music, good spacing, etc!) Inspired ma azz to get bacc sooner! :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18818970
> *One of the best vids dropped yall!  Its pretty much an all around video(coverage from show to street.  Pretty clear, cool music, good spacing, etc!)  Inspired ma azz to get bacc sooner! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:38 AM~18818970
> *One of the best vids dropped yall!  Its pretty much an all around video(coverage from show to street.  Pretty clear, cool music, good spacing, etc!)  Inspired ma azz to get bacc sooner! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie, My homie took the footage and I did the editing!! 
Much Props to you all who put it DOWN!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Oct 15 2010, 09:58 AM~18819122
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: wut it duz sir show stoppa! :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## thelou (Jan 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: I took 2nd place 80's street custom.not bad there was a lot of nice rides out there.


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

I have some pics from the show....  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=548966&st=560


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18821504
> *:thumbsup: I took 2nd place 80's street custom.not bad there was a lot of nice rides out there.
> *


congrats bro i took 3rd which car was yours? :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 15 2010, 02:37 PM~18821057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Oct 15 2010, 12:22 PM~18818852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


need homie!


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Good Show, big crowd, lot of bad ass rides :thumbsup: But For a super show in vegas Lowrider Needs to have some Bad ass models out there walking around and Taking pictures!!!!! I was disapointed that they didn't spend some money on some Quality Models. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Is it always like this or did they go cheap this year ?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Marty (Dec 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18814231
> *Hope you guys liked the pics!
> *


BAD ASS pics! Keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Oct 15 2010, 08:50 PM~18823237
> *need homie!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## kandykustoms (Feb 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Oct 15 2010, 09:21 PM~18823946
> *Good Show, big crowd, lot of bad ass rides  :thumbsup: But For a super show in vegas Lowrider Needs to have some Bad ass models out there walking around and Taking pictures!!!!! I was disapointed that they didn't spend some money on some Quality Models.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  Is it always like this or did they go cheap this year ?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 x 2010


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

does anybody know if cherry 64 was there?


----------



## 661 west sider (Aug 3, 2010)

no cherry 64.. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2010, 02:09 PM~18820538
> *:wave: wut it duz sir show stoppa! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :wave: ...Me?! .. How so?!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2010, 11:40 PM~18816183
> *:wave: What's up P?  It was good meeting you man... Hopefully we can do that project soon... I'll be in touch.
> *


fosho homie , lets get it done bro ,nice meeting you also


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 15 2010, 10:13 AM~18818792
> *HEAVEN YEA! MAD AZZ PROPS OD DAT ONE TRU!! Almost caused a few car wrecc's at the intersection from cats breakin necc's to stare!! Includin me while IN the parkin lot  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0
> *


thanks for the love homie , met alot of coo cats out there , see u sonn homie.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Seems like this was a bad year for the super show, I'm talking about too many casualties.


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

HI LOW SINGLE PUMP TRUCK CHAMP RIGHT THERE


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandykustoms_@Oct 16 2010, 06:57 PM~18830037
> *x 2010
> *


 :biggrin: DATS Y YOO SHOULD GO 2 A 'STREETLOW' MAG SHOW!! NOV 21 ST. IN LA!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Strip tease at las vegas super show


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Oct 15 2010, 09:21 PM~18823946
> *Good Show, big crowd, lot of bad ass rides  :thumbsup: But For a super show in vegas Lowrider Needs to have some Bad ass models out there walking around and Taking pictures!!!!! I was disapointed that they didn't spend some money on some Quality Models.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  Is it always like this or did they go cheap this year ?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I saw this guy asked 3 chicks walking around to take a picture with hime and they said "We are charging $5". :uh:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 17 2010, 07:50 PM~18836765
> *:biggrin: DATS Y YOO SHOULD GO 2 A 'STREETLOW' MAG SHOW!! NOV 21 ST. IN LA!!
> *


THOSE MODELS HAVE THE AIDS


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

My trike 2010 Lowrider Trike of the Year


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 17 2010, 09:57 PM~18838157
> *I saw this guy asked 3 chicks walking around to take a picture with hime and they said "We are charging $5".  :uh:
> *


I heard the same thing from the same two bit whores that were collecting cash...Then as I walked by again some fool giving up a $25.00 :barf: :barf:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thelou_@Oct 15 2010, 03:35 PM~18821504
> *:thumbsup: I took 2nd place 80's street custom.not bad there was a lot of nice rides out there.
> *



congrats homie


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 17 2010, 09:30 PM~18837854
> *Strip tease at las vegas super show
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you guys did that I was guna paint my monte like that. Well I guess I gota come up with another scheme lol :-( look guud :biggrin:


----------



## .Mr.Inc. (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Oct 15 2010, 03:04 PM~18820832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 17 2010, 09:57 PM~18838157
> *I saw this guy asked 3 chicks walking around to take a picture with hime and they said "We are charging $5".  :uh:
> *


First of all i don't think you know who i am ? 2nd of all i the only girls that i know that charged for a photo were the hynas in the green that were selling posters for $5. and then they would pose with U. 3rd of all I went down to vegas to Show my car and enjoy the Super show and take some pictures of some bad ass cars and bad ass hynas . The cars were there but the HYNAS were not and for the biggest Lowrider event around that was pretty SAD the girls that were there the Vendors brought them out or they came out on there own. Lowrider magizine had nothing to do with it.... Just like the other homie said at least street low mag has there own little models that might not be the best around but at least u know what u are going to get when u go to the show ...


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

* FIRST PLACE SPECIAL INTEREST CATEGORY*


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

:0 



> _Originally posted by prestige_@Oct 17 2010, 10:30 PM~18837854
> *Strip tease at las vegas super show
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 10 2010, 08:12 PM~18779662
> *Some vids of the supershow
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Video :thumbsup:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 14 2010, 07:14 PM~18813906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

R F F R


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

tobucket.com/albums/qq261/budsrok/DSC03739.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

damn nice ass cars.... :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We at lowriderstylecarclub.com have found some of the best photo's posted all over Lay it Low and now got 50 of the best of the best on our website! See if you photos made it......._  

Your link: http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Uz should register & join this, there are politicians out there REALLY TRYING to make & pass laws that would make it very difficult to CUSTOMIZE Ur car ETC!!!
Join the FIGHT, this is straight from SEMA!!!
* Click on the links @ the very bottom*

To join the SEMA Action Network (SAN), contact the SEMA Washington, DC office at the address or phone below, or just click on the appropriate link:

* Individual Signup Form
* Club Member Signup Form
* Member Update Form



SEMA Action Network
1317 F Street, NW, Suite 500
Washington, DC 20004
202/783-6007, ext. 39
[email protected]
www.sema.org

The SEMA Action Network will not sell or distribute your E-mail address and will only use it for the purpose of contacting you in regards to the SEMA Action Network and its initiatives.

SEMA (Specialty Equipment Market Association) is an organization of more than 6,817 manufacturers, distributors and retailers of specialty products used by hobbyists to restore, maintain or improve their vehicle's appearance, speed and performance. On behalf of our industry and our consumers, we are fighting to preserve the rights of enthusiasts to restore, personalize and enjoy their vehicles.




http://www.semasan.com/san/join.aspx

http://www.carinitiative.com/#


----------



## NL PISO (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## los805sb (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## NL SUELO (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_We got 60 more of the baddest pic's ever on our website of the Lowrider Magazine Vega's Super Show!!!!!
Plus a surprise video!!!!!_ :cheesy: 

Here's your link:

http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DAYUM....I GUESS WE ACQUIRED A NEW MEMBER IN VEGAS


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

what happened to caliriders angle boy;;;big al said it


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Oct 27 2010, 11:21 AM~18922321
> *DAYUM....I GUESS WE ACQUIRED A NEW MEMBER IN VEGAS
> 
> 
> ...


mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 28 2010, 01:41 PM~18932498
> *what happened to caliriders angle boy;;;big al said it
> *


*man all these bozzos foto chop my pic..*. :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

I GUESS U GET A PASS THEN


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 31 2010, 03:14 PM~18953941
> *I  GUESS U GET A PASS THEN
> *


*HERE the og pic the goodtimers are taking it rough!!!! These guys knew where they belonged!!!*


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)




----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 1 2010, 02:53 PM~18960606
> *HERE the og pic the goodtimers are taking it rough!!!! These guys knew where they belonged!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: DiZ iZ DA REAL FLiCK!!!ST0P FR0NT'N ANGEL!! :0


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by los805sb_@Oct 25 2010, 08:09 PM~18907586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by los805sb_@Oct 25 2010, 08:09 PM~18907586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ladys looking fine!!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Nov 3 2010, 04:42 PM~18978108
> *nice pix :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by los805sb_@Oct 25 2010, 08:09 PM~18907586
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------

